#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Виманаваттху

## Антарадхана

*Виманаваттху*
Полная версия с предысториями

«Рассказы о небесных обителях» – шестая книга Кхуддака Никаи Палийского Канона (Типитаки). Сборник, объединяющий 85 историй, в которых описаны встречи с божествами, живущими в виманах [1]. Книга состоит из двух частей: «Женские обители», которая включает в себя четыре главы, и «Мужские обители», которая состоит из трех глав.

Собеседники, в этих историях, в стихотворной форме спрашивают у божеств (дэвов), путем каких заслуг и добродетелей, совершенных в мире людей, они достигли рождения в божественных мирах. В полной версии, эти диалоги в стихах, предваряются прозаическими историями из предыдущей земной жизни этих божеств (комментариями). Эти истории, дают представление о том, какую благую камму создают добродетели, такие как: ведение нравственной жизни, вера в Три Драгоценности (Будду, Дхамму и Сангху) и подношение даров Будде, Арахантам и сангхе монахов, а также помогают сложить представление о жизни в божественных мирах.

Виманаваттху, Петаваттху и Джатаки, в отличие от сутт, можно отнести к популярной буддийской литературе. 


Английский текст взят с сайта http://tipitaka.wikia.com
Диалоги с дэвами уточнялись по короткой версии Виманаваттху, состоящий только из диалогов с дэвами. Текст с сайта шри-ланкийского монастыря «Mahamevnawa» http://mahamevnawa.lk

_______________________

1. Вимана – небесная, волшебная обитель (дворец, замок, особняк, резиденция). Является жилищем, а также универсальным средством передвижения божеств. В дальнейшем в тексте, я буду использовать слово 'дворец'.



*Первая часть. Женские обители.

1. Глава сидений


1.1 Дворец-Трон (Pathama-Pitha-vimana)*

Однажды Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саватхи, в Джетаване, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. После того, как царь Пасенади из Косалы, в течение семи дней, раздавал беспрецедентную милостыню для монашеской сангхи во главе с Буддой, и Анатхапиндика, великий казначей, раздавал милостыню в течение трех дней, после королевской милостыни, и великая мирская последовательница Висакха, дала большую милостыню подобным образом, новость о беспрецедентной раздачи милостыни стали известны по всей Джамбудвипе (Индии). Тогда люди повсюду стали задаваться вопросом: «Дает ли щедрость особенно великие плоды только тогда, когда она столь велика, как эти подаяния, или их можно обрести и тогда, когда щедрость проявляется в соответствии с собственными возможностями?»

Когда монахи услышали эти обсуждения, они сказали о них Благословенному. Благословенный сказал: «не только за счет пожертвования больших даров, можно обрести великие результаты, но и за счет радости в уме дающего, а также за счет высокого развития, принимающего подаяние. Поэтому даже такой маленький дар, как горсть риса или фасоли, или кусок ткани, или сиденье для медитации из травы или листьев, или красящие орехи, растворенные в коровьей моче (2), дарованные с искренним сердцем и преданностью, человеку, который достоин получения даров, то это приведет к великому результату, к сиянию и величию».

Как было сказано Саккой (царем богов):

«Ибо если ум дающего преисполнен радости, то нет такого подношения, которое можно было бы назвать незначительным даром, полностью пробужденному Татхагате, или его ученикам».

Эта история стала широко известна по всей Джамбудвипе. Люди давали милостыню, в соответствии со своими возможностями монахам и брахманам, бродягам, путникам и нуждающимся. Они обеспечивали их питьевой водой, и располагали сиденья в своих дворах.

В то время, некий тхера (3), совершенный в поведении, пришел к одному дому, и стоял в ожидании милостыни. Там благочестивая женщина, добродетельная домохозяйка, приветствовала его, поклонилась ему и расстелила гладкую, желтую ткань на собственном сиденье, предложив ему присесть. Преподнеся ему такую пищу, какую она могла себе позволить, и обмахивая его (веером), с умом наполненным радостью, подумала: «вот, возникла сфера высшей заслуги для меня». Когда тхера съел принятую еду, он произнес наставления о Дхамме, о пользе пожертвования пищи, предложения сиденья, и т. п. Пока женщина слушала наставления, она думала о данной милостыне, и была в восторге от счастья, что предоставила тхере сиденье.

Через некоторое время после этого, она умерла от болезни и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех, в золотой обители, площадью 12 йоджан. И у нее была свита (слуг) из тысячи нимф. И из-за ее дара сиденья (монаху) у нее появился золотой трон, йоджану размером, который стремительно перемещался по небу, напоминая дом с остроконечной крышей, именуемый «дворец-трон». Так как сиденье (предложенное монаху), было покрыто тканью золотого цвета, то особняк был золотой, демонстрируя сходство, между поступком и его следствием. Так как сиденье, было предложено с сильным радостным порывом, дворец был очень стремительным. Дар был дан тому, кто был достоин получить его, и дворец мог передвигаться, в соответствии с волей и желанием его обладателя. Из-за присутствия у женщины радостной веры, дворец был роскошным и сияющим.

В праздничный день, дэвы явились, посредством разнообразных, присущих им божественных сил, в райскую рощу Нандана, для развлечений и наслаждений. Эта богиня прибыла в сад наслаждений, облаченная в божественные одежды и украшения, в сопровождении тысячи нимф, на величественном и быстром дворце-троне.

И в то время, достопочтенный тхера, монах Маха Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, прибыл в царство (небо) Тридцати Трех, и появился рядом с богиней. Когда она увидела его, с великой радостью и благоговением, она быстро спустилась с трона, подошла к тхере, пятикратно простерлась перед ним, и встала, поклонившись ему, воздев руки, со сложенными вместе пальцами и ладонями. Хотя тхера, посредством разнообразных сил своей мудрости, видел ясно, как видят плод миробалана, лежащий на ладони, хорошие и плохие поступки, которые были накоплены ею, а также другими существами, за счет его способности (силы) знания каммических результатов поступков. Тем не менее, поскольку сразу после их возрождения божества интересуются: «где я жил и умер, до того как переродиться в этом мире?», «какое доброе дело я сделал, чтобы получить такое счастье?», и как правило они приходят к правильному пониманию этого, поэтому тхера, желая прояснить результаты каких поступков привели в мир дэвов, решил попросить эту богиню (дэви) сказать о том, какое дело она сделала (в прошлом), и сказал следующие слова:

«Уважаемая дэви, вы сидите на золотом троне. Он летит туда, куда вы хотите, со скоростью мысли. Вы красиво одеты, с гирляндами цветов, вы сияете, подобно яркой молнии сквозь тучи.

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»
Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом достопочтенного Маха Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.
Дэви:

«Достопочтенный, когда я была в человеческом мире, монах посетил наш дом, и я приготовила сиденье, чтобы он сидел на нем. Подняв руки и сложив ладони и пальцы вместе, я почтительно приветствовала монаха. Я также предложила ему угощение.
Благодаря этим благим делам, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые восхищают мое сердце.
Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

_________________________

2. Для окраски одеяния
3. Тхера (досл. старец), старший, опытный монах, проведший в монашестве много лет.


*1.2 Второй Дворец-Трон (Dutiya-Pitha-vimana)*

История, схожая с предыдущей, только здесь уточняется, что данная женщина жила в Саватхи, и также с умом, наполненным радостью, предложила тхере, совершенному в поведении сиденье, укрыв его голубой тканью. Вследствие чего Дворец-Трон был не золотой, а из драгоценного берилла.


*1.3 Третий Дворец-Трон (Tatiya-Pitha-vimana)*

История, схожая с 1.1, происходит в Раджагахе, женщина, предлагая монаху свое сиденье, делает пожелание: «Пусть это дело, станет причиной получения мною в будущем золотого сиденья!» В соответствии с этим было сказано:

Трон-Дворец из золота, как в 1.1. В диалоге с Маха Моггалланой, богиня уточняет по поводу качеств монаха: «Достопочтенный, когда я была в человеческом мире, я совершила одну небольшую добродетель. Однажды я увидела монаха, лишенного загрязнений, со спокойным умом, свободного от волнений. Мой ум был радостен, при виде этого монаха. У меня возникло большое доверие к нему. Я предложила ему сидение, которое я приготовила своими руками».


*1.4 Четвертый Дворец-Трон (Catuttha-Pitha-vimana)*

История, схожая с предыдущей. Действия также происходит в Раджагахе. Женщина укрыла сиденье голубым платком, поэтому дворец богини сделан из берилла. 


_Продолжение буду выкладывать, по мере неспешного перевода._

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), sergey (10.08.2016), Александр Фролов (07.08.2016), Ассаджи (07.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2016), Гошка (14.09.2016), Дондог (06.08.2016), Йен (06.08.2016), Мингалаба (20.11.2016), Шавырин (07.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.5 Дворец-слон (Kunjara-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе в Беличьем павильоне в бамбуковой роще. Тот день был объявлен праздничным в Раджагахе. Все жители, одетые в свои лучшие одежды, принимали участие в праздничных мероприятиях.

В то время, великий царь Бимбисара, чтобы расположить народ, выехал из дворца с торжественной процессией, и объехал город по кругу с великой пышностью и великолепием. В это время, женщина из благородной семьи, жительница Раджагахи, увидела великолепие царя, и преисполненная изумлением, она спросила у тех, кто был осведомлен об этом: «какими делами и добродетелями, обретено такое богатство и божественное великолепие?» Они ответили ей: «Уважаемая, добродетельные дела, подобны драгоценному камню, который исполняет желания, подобны дереву, дарующему желаемое». Когда она услышала это, то она сказала себе: «Теперь я вижу, что божественная отдача высока (от даяния различных даров), и она стала очень ревностной в исполнении добродетельных дел.

Тогда, отец с матерью, послали ей новую одежду, новое сиденье, букеты из лотосов, гхи (топленое масло), мед, сахар, рис и молоко. Когда она получила это, она сказала: «я хочу дать милостыню, теперь, когда эти дорогие подарки стали моими», и с радостью в сердце, она подготовилась к раздаче милостыни на следующий день.

В то время, почтенный тхера, преподобный Сарипутта, отправился за подаянием в Раджагаху, пришел на улицу, где предлагали множественные дары. Тогда служанка той женщины увидела его и сказала: «Достопочтенный, дайте мне свою чашу», – и добавила, – «В качестве одолжения мирской последовательнице, зайдите сюда». Тхера дал ей свою чашу. Она провела его в дом. Тогда женщина приветствовала его, и прислуживала ему. И когда она прислуживала ему, у нее было сильное устремление: «В силу этого добродетельного поступка, в будущем я могу иметь божественное великолепие, сияющего божественного слона, дворец с остроконечной крышей и троном, украшенные лотосами». Потом, когда тхера закончил свою еду, она вымыла миску, и наполнила ее гхи, медом, сахаром и т.п., свернула ткань, которой было покрыто сиденье, и положила ее в руки тхеры. Когда тхера собрался уходить, она дала распоряжения двум слугам: «Помогите тхере донести это сиденье (ткань) и чашу до монастыря, после чего возвращайтесь». Они так и сделали. 

Потом она умерла, и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех, в золотой обители, сто йоджан в высоту, и у нее была свита (слуг) из тысячи нимф. И из-за ее устремления, величественный слон, пять йоджан в высоту, возник для нее. Увешанный гирляндами из цветов лотоса и украшенный тканью с золотым орнаментом.

В праздничный день, дэвы явились, посредством разнообразных, присущих им божественных сил, в райскую рощу Нандана, для развлечений и наслаждений. Эта богиня прибыла в сад наслаждений, облаченная в божественные одежды и украшения, в сопровождении тысячи нимф, на величественном и быстром дворце-слоне…

Далее следует текст, идентичный тексту из истории 1.1 … 

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:  

Дэви, ваш дворец – божественный слон, украшен различными драгоценными камнями. Он удобный и мощный. Он немыслимо быстро и плавно перемещается по воздуху.

Он подобен лотосу. Его глаза прекрасны, как лепестки лотоса. Цвет слона похож на голубые и красные лотосы. Все его тело покрыто лотосовой пудрой и украшено гирляндами из золотых лотосов.

Ваш слон размеренно ступает по дороге, которая покрыта цветами и листьями лотоса. Ваше передвижение на слоне прекрасно и приятно. 

С каждым его шагом вперед, раздается нежный перезвон золотых колокольчиков. Звук подобен музыке (исполняемой на пяти инструментах).

Когда вы сидите на спине этого великого слона, украшены и одеты в божественную одежду, своей красотой вы превосходите огромное число небесных нимф.

Является ли все это плодом вашей щедрости, ваших добродетельных поступков, или это потому, что вы почитали монахов в прошлом? Пожалуйста, ответьте на мои вопросы, чтобы я узнал об этом.

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви: 

Достопочтенный, в один прекрасный день я увидела монаха, который часто медитировал и обладал очень выдающимися качествами. Я предложила ему сиденье, покрытое тканью, вышитой золотыми цветами лотоса. Используя лотосовые гирлянды и цветы, я украсила пол вокруг сиденья своими руками.

В результате этих благих дел, я обладаю этими чудесными вещами. Ко мне относятся с большим вниманием и почтением в этом небесном мире, и я уважаема другими дэвами.

Истинно, если кто-то с радостью в сердце, предлагает сиденье для тех, кто свободен от загрязнений, и чей ум спокоен (4), то такой человек будет испытывать большое счастье, также как я сейчас.

Те, кто заботятся о своем собственном благополучии, и кто хочет испытать благие последствия, должны предложить сиденья для Арахантов, пребывающих в последнем теле, полностью пробудившихся, не порождающих каммы.

__________________
4. Арахант

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Александр Фролов (07.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (06.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.6 Дворец-лодка (Pathama-Nava-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, шестнадцать монахов, проведших сезон дождей в деревенском монастыре, шли по дороге к Саваттхи в жаркое время года, говоря: «Мы увидим Благословенного и услышим (от него) Дхамму». И на пути была безводная местность. И потому, что они преодолевали эту жару не найдя воды, они отправились в окрестности одной деревни, где увидели женщину, идущую с кувшином к колодцу. Увидев ее монахи сказали: «Если мы пойдем туда, куда идет эта женщина, мы получим воду». Они последовали за ней, увидели колодец, и остановились возле него. Она набрала воды оттуда, и увидела монахов. «Эти достопочтенные мучаются от жажды», – сказала она себе, и с большим почтением предложила им попить. Они вытащили сито (5) из рюкзака, процедили и выпили столько воды, сколько они хотели, охладили руки и ноги, произнесли благословение этой женщине, давшей им воды, и пошли дальше. Она сохранила этот добродетельный поступок в своем сердце, думая о нем время от времени.

Потом она умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех. В силу ее добродетельного поступка, возник огромный дворец, украшенный деревьями, исполняющими желания. Вокруг него плавно текут потоки воды, чистой, как россыпи драгоценных камней, там имеются белые, песчаные пляжи, блестящие, как нити жемчуга и серебра. Между пляжами и воротами в дворцовый сад, есть большой лотосовый пруд, украшенный скоплением пятицветных лотосов и с золотой лодкой. Дэви жила там, наслаждаясь божественным блаженством, праздно катаясь на лодке. Однажды, достопочтенный тхера Маха Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, увидел эту богиню, забавляющуюся таким образом и сказал:

«Дэви, вы стоите в божественной лодке с золотым тентом. Она плавает по пруду, наполненному цветами лотоса. Вы с удовольствием собираете эти цветы своими руками.

Ваш божественный дворец с остроконечной крышей огромен и разделен на множество различных комнат. Он светит во всех направлениях».

Почему вы столь красивы? Почему вы живете здесь, и наслаждаетесь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги вашему сердцу?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире. Однажды я увидела нескольких монахов, мучимых жаждой и уставших. Я быстро подошла и предложила им воду для питья.

Теперь я знаю, если люди предлагают воду монаху, который хочет пить, то холодные пруды, полные белых лотосов, появятся для них в небесном мире. 

Кроме того, их божественные хоромы будут окружены прекрасными песчаными пляжами, где текут плавные потоки воды. 

Манговые деревья, деревья сала, тилака, розовые яблони, кассии и трубчатые цветы (6), постоянно будут цвести повсюду. Такие красивые дворцы появляются в подобных местах. Они ярко сияют.

Достопочтенный, это был мой достойный поступок, который дал мне такой замечательный результат. Только те, кто делает достойные поступки, заслуживают этого счастья.
Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

____________________
5. Сито для воды, используется монахами, чтобы не проглотить при питье мелкую живность (головастики, насекомые), и таким образом не прервать их жизнь.
6. Campsis radicans



*1.7 Второй дворец-лодка (Dutiya-Nava-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, некий старый монах, свободный от загрязнений, в начале сезона дождей, хотел провести сезон дождей в деревенском монастыре, и он отправился после (полуденного) приема пищи по дороге из Саваттхи в деревню, в пути он устал и испытывал жажду. Утомленный путешествием, он пришел в деревню и остановился у дверей главного дома. Там женщина увидела его и спросила: «Откуда вы, достопочтенный?» И видя, что он устал и хочет пить, приняла его в доме и предоставила ему сиденье. Она дала ему воду, чтобы он омыл ноги, и (целебного) масла, чтобы помазать их, и стала обмахивать его веером. Когда его перегрев спал, она приготовила сладкий, холодный, ароматный напиток для него. Тхера выпил его, утолив жажду, поблагодарил ее и продолжил свой путь. Позже женщина умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех… далее следует стихотворная часть, такая же как в предыдущей истории.


*1.8 Третий дворец-лодка (Tatiya-Nava-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) путешествовал по провинции с большой группой монахов, он прибыл в брахманскую деревню под названием Туна в стране Косала. Брахманы(7)-домовладельцы из Туны услышали: «Говорят отшельник Готама (Будда), прибыл в район нашей деревни». Тогда брахманы-домовладельцы, неверующие, имеющие ложные взгляды, скупые по натуре, сказали: «Если отшельник Готама придет в эту деревню и останется на два или три дня, то он будет наставлять всех эти людей, его собственному пути, и тогда религия брахманов потеряет поддержку». Пытаясь предотвратить прибытие Будды в их деревню, они отогнали все лодки с переправы, и привели все мосты и дамбы в негодность. Они заполнили все колодцы, кроме одного сорняками и мусором и скрыли остальные водные источники, в домах и сараях. Так говорится в Удане.

Благословенный (Будда) узнал о их злодеяниях, и имея сострадание к ним, пересек реку по воздуху с группой монахов, пошел дальше, и в должное время достиг брахманской деревни Туна. Он сошел с дороги и сел у подножия дерева. В этот момент многие женщины проходили мимо Будды, неся воду. И в той деревне была достигнута договоренность: «Если отшельник Готама придет сюда, то не нужно приветствовать, приглашать его, или что-то делать для него, и когда он подойдет к домам, то ни ему, ни его ученикам, не должно быть предоставлено никакой пищи». Тогда некая девушка, брахманская служанка, несущая кувшин воды, увидев Благословенного (Будду), окруженного собранием монахов, поняла, что они устали и хотят пить, и, имея доброе сердце, решила дать им воды. «Даже если люди из деревни решили, что вообще ничего не будет дано отшельнику Готаме, и даже уважение не должно оказываться ему», – сказала она себе, – «Тем не менее, если после того, как я нашла это высшее поле заслуг – достойных получателей, заслуживающих даров и пожертвований, я не сделаю поддержку для себя (заслугу), дав простой воды, то как же я в дальнейшем, смогу освободиться от жизненных горестей? Пускай мой господин и все, кто живут в деревне, бьют или связывают меня, я все равно поднесу в дар воду, такому полю заслуг, как это». После того, как она приняла такое решение, хотя другие женщины, несущие воду, пыталась остановить ее, то не считаясь со своей жизнью, она сняла кувшин с головы, подошла к Благословенному (Будде) полная радости и счастья, приветствовала его пятикратным поклонением, и предложила ему воды. Благословенный (Будда) увидел счастье в ее уме, и, из благосклонности к ней, вымыл руки и ноги, и пил воду. Вода в кувшине не уменьшилась. Девушка увидела это, и дальше, имея радостный ум, она поднесла воду всем монахам, одному за другим. Вода так и не уменьшилась. Радостная и окрыленная, с полным кувшином воды, она пошла домой.

Ее хозяин, брахман, услышал о том, что она давала воду. «Она нарушила правила деревни и я был подвергнут осмеянию», – сказал он, и в гневе, захлебываясь от ярости, он швырнул ее на землю, и избил ее руками и ногами. Из-за этих побоев она умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех, и для нее возник дворец, такой же, как описан в истории о первом дворце-лодке.

Тогда Благословенный (Будда) обратился к Достопочтенному тхере Ананде: «Иди теперь, Ананда, принеси мне воды из колодца». Тхера (Ананда) сказал: "Колодцы здесь, Достопочтенный, были загрязнены жителями Туны. Я не могу принести воды». Но Благословенный (Будда) повелел ему второй и третий раз. В третий раз тхера (Ананда) взял чашу Благословенного, и пошел к колодцу. Когда он пришел, вода наполнила колодец до краев, и вытекала со всех сторон.

Весь мусор подняло на поверхность и смыло. Поднимающиеся воды, заполнили другие источники, деревня была окружена водой, и область вокруг деревни была затоплена. Брахманы увидели чудо, и с сердцами, полными изумления и удивления, получили прощение от Благословенного (Будды). Сразу же поступление воды прекратилось. Они предоставили место для Благословенного (Будды) и группы монахов, чтобы остановиться, пригласили их на следующий день, и на следующий день, подготовив большую милостыню, они представили роскошную твердую и мягкую пищу, для сангхи монахов с Буддой во главе. И когда Благословенный (Будда) закончил прием пищи и убрал свою руку из чаши, все жители Туны собрались вокруг него в дань уважения.

В этот момент, богиня осмотрела все свои приобретения и поняла, что их причиной был ее дар питьевой воды. Наполненная радостью, она сказала: «Хорошо, теперь я отплачу почтением Благословенному (Будде). Я поведаю в мире людей, о великой плодотворности, даже самых малых деяний, которые сделаны для тех, кто идет по истинному пути». И наполненная рвением, со своей свитой (слуг) из тысячи нимф, с парком, вместе со своим дворцом и так далее, она появилась с великолепием и божественным величием, перед глазами огромного собрания людей. Она спустилась из особняка, приблизились к Благословенному (Будде), поклонилась ему, и встала в почтительной позе. Тогда Благословенный (Будда), желая сделать результат ее заслуг ясным для множества людей, которые собрались там, спросил ее…

Далее следует стихотворная часть, такая же, как в двух предыдущих историях, только вопросы задает Будда, а не Маха Моггаллана. В конце добавлены строфы:

Оттого, что Пробужденный (Будда) пил воду (что я дала).

Затем, Благословенный (Будда), обучил ее Дхамме, объяснив Четыре Благородные Истины. После чего она достигла состояния вступившего в поток .

___________________________
7. Жрецы высшей касты.
8. Sotapana – первая ступень духовного Пробуждения.



*1.9 Дворец-светильник (Dipa-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, при соблюдении дня Упосатхи (9) много мирских последователей, как мужчин, так и женщин, в связи с празднованием, раздавали милостыню до полудня, каждый в соответствии со своими средствами. Приняв еду в положенное время (до полудня), одетые в чистые одеяния, в белых накидках, с благовониями и цветами в руках, во второй половине дня, они пошли к монастырю, в котором находились монахи, которые вдохновляют ум, а вечером слушали Дхамму. В то время, как они все еще слушали (монахов), решив остаться (на ночь) в монастыре – стало темно. Тогда одна женщина подумала: «Нужно зажечь светильники здесь». У нее, среди вещей, принесенных из дома, был светильник. Она зажгла светильник, и поставил его перед сиденьем Дхаммы (10) и слушала Дхамму. Довольная своим даром светильника, она преисполнилась радостью и счастьем, и, поклонившись, пошла к себе домой. 

Потом она умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех, во дворце сверкающих драгоценностей. Яркость ее тела была очень большой, она затмевала других дэвов, и распространяла сияние в десяти направлениях. 

Однажды, Достопочтенный тхера Маха Моггаллана путешествуя по божественным мирам, прибыл в царство (небо) Тридцати Трех… Далее следует абзац как в истории 1.1.

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи (11).

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Чистое сияние вашего тела и конечностей безупречно, и светит во всех направлениях.

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире. Однажды ночью, было место, где было очень темно. Люди отчаянно нуждались там в свете. Я осветила это место лампой.

Теперь я знаю, что в некоторых случаях, если кто-то предлагает светильники для освещения темных мест, то человек перерождается в небесном дворце под названием Джотираса (12), среди цветов, подобных белым лотосам.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Вот почему чистое сияние моего тела и конечностей безупречно, и светит во всех направлениях.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях.

_______________________
9. Упосатха – день, соответствующий одной из фаз Луны, когда монахи читают Патимокху и признаются друг другу в проступках. А миряне принимают на этот день дополнительные обеты (пост), и приглашают монахов на праздничную дану, после которой слушают лекции о Дхамме.
10. Сиденье, сидя на котором, монах читает проповедь Дхаммы.
11. Яркая, утренняя звезда белого цвета, возможно Венера.
12. Пали (досл.), сияющая, светлая сладость.

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (08.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.10 Дворец кунжутного дара (Tila-dakkhina-vimana)*

Когда  Благословенный (Будда) жил в Саваттхи, в Джетаване, в парке Анатхапиндике. В то время в Раджагахе некая женщина с ребенком, помыла немного кунжута и высушила на солнце, потому что она хотела выпить немного кунжутного масла. Ее продолжительность жизни, подошла к своему концу, ей было суждено умереть в этот день, и ее накопившиеся дела способствовали (перерождению в) аду. Тогда Благословенный (Будда), осматривал землю на рассвете, увидел ее своим божественным глазом, и подумал: «Эта женщина умрет сегодня, и переродится в аду, и теперь, если я позволю ей дать мне кунжута в качестве подаяния, то это будет причиной для достижения ею небес». Мгновенно переместившись из Саваттхи к Раджагахе, он пошел за подаянием через Раджагаху, и подошел к двери ее дома. Женщина увидела Благословенного (Будду) и, преисполненная радостью и счастьем, встала перед ним со сложенными руками, и, видя что у нее толком нечего дать (в качестве подаяния), она омыла руки и ноги, и набрала двумя руками большую горсть кунжутных семян, она положила их в чашу Благословенного (Будды). Благословенный (Будда), с состраданием к ней, сказал: «Будьте счастливы!», – и пошел своей дорогой. В ту ночь, незадолго до рассвета, женщина умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех, в золотой обители размером 12 йоджан. Почтенный тхера, Достопочтенный Маха Моггаллана путешествуя по божественным мирам, прибыл в царство (небо) Тридцати Трех… (абзац, как в предыдущих историях), появился перед ней и спросил ее:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Чистое сияние вашего тела и конечностей безупречно, и светит во всех направлениях.

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире. Однажды я увидела, Пробужденного (Будду), свободного от загрязнений, со спокойным умом. Я очень хорошо знала, что Будда был достоин даров, и мой ум был полон доверия к нему. 

Я была немного обеспокоена, потому что у меня не было ценных вещей, чтобы предложить ему. Но все же, я предложила немного кунжутных семян, своими собственными руками.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.
Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (19.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.11 Первый дворец благочестивой жены (Pathama-Patibbata-vimana)*

Когда  Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи. В этом городе была благочестивая жена. Она жила в гармонии с мужем, была терпеливая и умная, она не была невозмутимой, и иногда злилась. Но она придерживалась благой речи, была правдивой, ее ум был наполнен верой и радостью, и она давала милостыню по своим средствам. Заболев какой-то болезнью, она умерла и возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех… Далее текст аналогичный предыдущим историям.

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Уважаемая дэви, ваш дворец очень красивый. Он украшен всевозможными цветами. Божественные цапли, павлины, гуси, и сладкоголосые кукушки летают вокруг него. Красивые боги и богини всегда танцуют и поют, чтобы развлечь вас.

Вы очень могущественное божество, обладающее множественными видами психической силы. 

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире. Я была очень честной и верной женой. Я никогда не желала чужого мужа. Я защищала своего мужа, как мать защищает свое единственное дитя. Случалось, что я злилась, но я никогда не говорила грубо с ним.

Я никогда не говорила лжи, ложь не была частью моей жизни. Я была щедрой и добросердечной. Я предлагала еду и питье с уважением.

Благодаря этим благим делам, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».



*1.12 Второй дворец благочестивой жены (Dutiya-Patibbata-vimana)*

В Саваттхи, жила еще одна мирская последовательница (Будды), которая была благочестивой женой, с верой и радостью [в сердце]. Она соблюдала пять заповедей, подавала милостыню по своим средствам, и умерев, она возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех… Далее текст аналогичный предыдущим историям.

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Уважаемая дэви, ваш дворец очень красивый. Его украшают различные резные изделия из берилла и других драгоценных камней. Красивые боги и богини всегда танцуют и поют, чтобы развлечь вас.

Вы очень могущественное божество, обладающее множественными видами психической силы.

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире, мирской последовательницей Мудрейшего, Величайшего Будды.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, употребления одурманивающих веществ и лжи. 

Я была довольна своим собственным мужем и не хотела думать о других мужчинах. Я была щедрой и добросердечной. Я предлагала еду и питье с уважением.

Благодаря этим благим делам, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.13 Первый дворец невестки (Pathama-Sunisa-vimana)*

В Саваттхи в одном доме, невестка (живущая в доме родителей мужа), родом из хорошей семьи увидела, как тхера, который уничтожил асавы (загрязнения), подошел к дому за подаянием и, наполненная радостью и счастьем, думая, «возникло поле высшей заслуги для меня», она взяла порцию рисовой выпечки, что она получила для себя, и дала ему с уважением. Тхера принял его, поблагодарил ее и пошел дальше. Позже она умерла возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех… Далее текст аналогичный предыдущим историям.

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была женщиной в человеческом мире, невесткой, живущей в доме моего свекра. 

Однажды я имела счастье увидеть монаха, который был свободен от загрязнений, со спокойным умом.

У меня было две сладкие лепешки, и я с радостью в уме предложила одну из них монаху, своими собственными руками. 

Теперь я наслаждаюсь в небесном Парке Нандана.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».


*1.14 Второй дворец невестки (Dutiya-Sunisa-vimana)*

История, схожая с предыдущей, только здесь в качестве подношения была не сладкая лепешка, а печенье, покрытое медом.

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), sergey (12.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (19.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.15 Дворец Уттары*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе в Беличьем павильоне в бамбуковой роще. В то время, бедный человек Пунна, жил в подчинении у казначея Раджагахи. Его жена и дочь Уттара, находились одни дома. Тогда в Раджагахе проходил семидневный праздник. Банкир слышал о нем, и когда Пунна пришел рано утром, он сказал: «Уважаемый, мои слуги хотят отмечать праздник, вы будете отмечать праздник, или работать за зарплату?» «Хозяин» –  сказал Пунна, – «такое понятие, как праздник – для богатых, а в моем доме нет даже риса, чтобы приготовить кашу завтра. Что для меня праздник? Лучше я возьму волов и пойду пахать». «Ну, тогда бери волов», – сказал хозяин. Пунна взял мощных волов, острый плуг, и сказал своей жене: «Дорогая, в городе народные гуляния и празднества. Но мне нужно зарабатывать деньги, так как мы очень бедны. Когда будешь готовить еду, приготовь порцию для меня и принеси ее мне». Затем он отправился в поле.

В то время Сарипутта, пребывал в поглощенности в течение семи дней, выйдя оттуда, он осмотрел (13) (мир) с мыслью: «Для кого сегодня, у меня есть шанс сделать добро? (14)» Он увидел Пунну в радиусе своего восприятия, и подумал: «Обладает ли этот человек верой? (15)  Сможет ли он сделать для меня доброе дело?» Поняв, что Пунна был верующим человеком и в состоянии сделать доброе дело для него, которое повлечет великую заслугу, он взял чашу и одеяние, и отправился в поле, где тот пахал, и встал там, глядя на куст, растущий на краю поля.

Как только Пунна увидел тхеру, он прекратил работать, почтительно приветствовал его пятикратным поклоном, и подумал: «он нуждается в зубочистке», дав ему зубочистку, он сделал ее допустимой для использования (16)». Тогда старец вытащил миску и фильтр для очистки воды из своей сумки для переноски чаши, и дал (их) ему, он подумал: «Он нуждается в питьевой воде», Пунна взял фильтр, процедил питьевую воду и дал ему». Сарипутта подумал: «Этот человек живет в самом последнем доме. Если я пойду от дома к дому (за подаянием), то его жена не сможет меня увидеть. Я останусь здесь, пока его жена не пойдет сюда по дороге со своей едой». Он подождал еще немного, и, когда он узнал, что она была в пути, он отправился в сторону города. Когда женщина увидела тхеру на дороге, она подумала: «Иногда, когда у меня что-то есть, но я не встречаю никого достойного получения даров, иногда, когда я вижу достойного человека, у меня ничего нет, сегодня же, я вижу достойного человека, и в то же время, у меня есть достойный дар. Несомненно, это будет благом для меня». Она поставила блюдо с едой, и поприветствовав тхеру пятикратным поклоном, сказала: «Достопочтенный, не откажите мне, примите эту простую пищу, окажите милость услужить вам». Тогда тхера протянул свою чашу, и она держа блюдо одной рукой, накладывала ему рис другой. Он сказал «хватит», когда ровно половина блюда была подана, и он накрыл свою чашу рукой. Она сказала: «Достопочтенный, одна порция не может быть разделена на две части. Если Вы не будете делать благо вашей слуге в отношении этого мира, сделайте его ради следующего (мира). Я хочу дать все, без какого-либо остатка», – и сказав так, она положила каждый кусочек в его миску, она сделала устремление: «Позвольте мне быть мирским последователем Дхаммы, постигнутой вами». Старец сказал: «Да будет так». Поблагодарив ее, он сел в удобном месте, где была вода, и стал есть свою пищу. Женщина пошла домой, нашла немного риса, и стала готовить еду (для мужа). Между тем Пунна уже вспахал половину земли Карисы (17), и, будучи не в силах терпеть голод, он распряг волов, ушел в тень дерева и сел смотреть на дорогу. Когда его жена принесла еду и увидела его, она подумала: «Он сидит и смотрит на меня, угнетаемый голодом. Если он станет ругать меня, говоря: «Она очень поздно», и захочет ударить меня палкой для погона быков, от поступка который я совершила, не будет никакого эффекта. Я поговорю с ним, чтобы предотвратить это». С этой мыслью она сказала: «Господин, сегодня, именно в этот день, я набралась решимости в сердце, и совершила поступок, который не останется бездейственным. Я несла вам еду очень рано, но по дороге я увидела Учителя Дхаммы. Я отдала ему вашу еду, потом я пошла домой, приготовила еду (еще раз), и пришла. Не сердитесь господин». Он спросил: «Что ты говоришь, жена?», и когда он снова услышал эту историю, он сказал: «Жена, ты совершенно права, что отдала мою еду этому достойному. Я тоже, сегодня, очень рано, дал ему зубочистку и воду для питья», и с умом, наполненным счастьем, он был доволен ее историей, и уставший, после приема пищи в конце дня, он положил голову ей на колени, и заснул.

По утру, все распаханное поле, включая комья земля, стало ярко золотым и сияло великолепием, подобно множеству цветов каникара. Когда Пунна проснулся, он увидел это и сказал своей жене: «Жена, вся эта пашня выглядит так, как будто стала золотой. А теперь скажи мне, может мои глаза обманывают меня, из-за того, что я съел мой обед так поздно вечером?» «Господин», – сказала она, – я тоже вижу тоже самое». Он встал, пошел туда, взял ком земли, и ударил им по лемеху плуга, увидев, что это было золото, он воскликнул: «Плод, полученный за милостыню достойному Учителю Дхаммы, появился сразу же. Но явно, что мы не сможем сохранить в тайне, появление такого огромного богатства». Он наполнил золотом блюдо, принесенное его женой, и пошел в царский дворец, для получения разрешения (собрать клад) от царя (Бимбисары). Войдя, он поклонился, и когда царь спросил: «Что это, мой подданный?», он сказал: "Ваше Величество, сегодня утром земля, которую я вспахал, вся покрылась золотом и оно лежит там. Это золото нужно собрать». «Как тебя звать?» – спросил царь. "Пунна – мое имя". Царь спросил: «А что ты сделал?» Пунна рассказал: «Вчера, очень рано утром я дал зубочистку и воду для питья Учителю Дхаммы, и моя жена тоже, дала ему еду, которую она несла мне в качестве обеда». Когда царь услышал это, он сказал: «В этот же день плод (заслуг) от милостыни появился», – и он спросил: «Что ты предлагаешь сделать?» «Отправьте много тысяч повозок и соберите этот божественный дар», – сказал Пунна. Царь распорядился отправить повозки. Когда люди царя стали собирать золото, говоря: «Это принадлежит царю», каждый кусок, как только они брали его в руки, обращался в ком земли. Когда они пришли и сказали (об этом) царю, он спросил их. «Слуги, что вы говорили, когда вы их брали?», и они ответили: «Что это принадлежит тебе». Царь сказал: «В таком случае, идите назад, и когда вы собираете это (золото), говорите, что оно принадлежит Пунне». Они так и сделали. Каждый подобранный кусок оставался золотом. Они привезли все золото, и сложили в кучу на царском дворе. Высота кучи была восемьдесят локтей. Царь созвал горожан. «Видел ли (кто-нибудь) столько золота в этом городе?» – спросил он. «Никогда, Ваше Величество». «Но что должно быть дано этому человеку?» «Титул Сеттхи (18), Ваше Величество». Царь сказал, «Пускай он станет банкиром, обладающим великим богатством», и дал ему титул Сеттхи, и много денег. Тогда Пунна сказал царю: «Ваше Величество, все это время мы жили в чужом доме, выделите нам место, для жилья». Царь сказал: «В таком случае, слушай. Тут есть место на краю джунглей, расчистите его и постройте дом», – и он показал ему участок бывшего Сеттхи. Уже через несколько дней у него был дом, построенный на этом участке, была проведена церемония вселения в дом, и церемония его присуждения ему титула, все они раздавали милостыню в течении семи дней Сангхе (монахов) с Буддой во главе.

Затем казначей Раджагахи попросил дочь Пунны замуж за его сына. Он сказал: «Я не отдам ее». «Не поступай таким образом», –  сказал казначей, «Вы обрели свое счастье в то время, когда вы жили с нами. Выдай свою дочь (замуж за моего сына)». «Моя дочь не может жить без Трех Драгоценностей (вера в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху). Из-за этого я не отдам за него свою дочь». Тогда многие знатные люди взмолилась: «Не разрывай дружбу с этим человеком. Отдай ему свою дочь». Он выполнил их просьбу и отдал свою дочь (замуж) в день полнолуния в месяце Асадх. Она уехала в дом своего мужа.

С того момента ей не позволяли приближаться к монахам или монахиням, чтобы дать милостыню или послушать Дхамму. Когда, таким образом прошло два с половиной месяца она попросила слуг, которые ухаживали за ней: «Сколько осталось времени до сезона дождей?» «Полтора месяца, госпожа», – сказали они. Она послала сообщение своему отцу: «Почему они поместили меня в такое заключение? Было бы лучше, если бы вы заклеймили меня, и отдали меня в рабство, чем отдали в такую семью неверующих. С того времени, как я приехала сюда, мне не было позволено сделать еще ни одной заслуги, мне нельзя даже видеть монахов». Тогда ее отец, после того, как он выразил свое сожаление, сказав: «Как несчастна моя дочь!», он передал ей пятнадцать тысяч кахапан (19), и отправил сообщение: «В этом городе есть куртизанка, по имени Сирима. Она берет тысячу кахапан в день. Пригласи ее в ваш дом с помощью этих денег, и предложи ее своему мужу, а сама в это время совершай благие поступки (заслуги), какие тебе угодно». Уттара так и сделала, и когда ее муж увидел Сириму, и спросил: «Кто это?» она ответила: "Муж, в эту половину месяца, пусть эта моя знакомая заботится о вас, но в течении этой половины месяца, я хочу ничего не делать, но давать милостыню и слушать Дхамму». Он посмотрел на эту прекрасную женщину с вожделением, и согласился, сказав: «Очень хорошо». Уттара, в свою очередь, отправила приглашение Сангхе, с Буддой во главе: «Достопочтенный, в эту половину месяца не ходите больше никуда, но получайте подаяние только здесь», и когда она получила согласие Благословенного (Будды), она сказала: «С сегодняшнего дня, до Павараны (20), я смогу прислуживать Учителю (Будде) и услышу Дхамму», и с удовлетворением в сердце от этого, она отправилась организовывать работу на кухне, говоря: «Варите кашу – таким образом, готовьте выпечку – так».

Ее муж подумал: «Завтра будет Паварана», стоя у окна, и глядя на кухню, он удивился: «Теперь эта глупая женщина занята?» Он увидел, что она работает мокрая от пота, испачканная золой и пеплом, измазанная углем и сажей, от своей готовки, и подумал: «Глупая женщина, не наслаждается роскошью и комфортом в таком месте. Она ходит со счастливым сердцем, только потому, что исполнится ее желание служить бритоголовым монахам», – он засмеялся и ушел.

Когда он уходил, Сирима, стоявшая недалеко, сказала себе: «Что же он там увидел, что заставило его смеяться?», и, глядя в то же окно, она увидела Уттару и подумала: «Он смотрел на нее и смеялся. Должно быть она дорога ему». Далее, история гласит, что, хотя эта женщина в течение полутора месяцев была посторонней в этом доме, но, поскольку она наслаждалась роскошью и комфортом, она не считала себя посторонней, а полагала: «Я – хозяйка  этого дома». В ней зародилась злоба к Уттаре, и она говорила себе: «Я буду устраивать неприятности ей». Она спустились с террасы, вошла на кухню, и в том месте, где готовили пирожные, зачерпнула половником кипящего масла, и пошла в сторону Уттары. Уттара увидела ее, и подумала: «Моя знакомая сделала мне одолжение, земной круг слишком ограничен, мир Брахмы тоже мал, но достоинства моей знакомой велики, потому что с ее помощью я смогла давать милостыню и слушать Дхарму. Если я разозлюсь на нее, пусть это масло обожжет меня, если нет, то пусть оно не обожжет меня». Кипящее масло, хоть и было вылито ей на голову, было подобно холодной воде, поскольку она была проникнута любящей добротой. Тогда служанки Уттары увидели Сириму, приближающуюся (к ним). После того, как она наполнила маслом еще один ковш, подумав: «Это (масло) остыло?», они закричали ей: «Ах, ты злая женщина! Как ты посмела вылить кипящее масло на голову нашей хозяйке?», и набросились на нее. Они повалили стали избивать ее руками и ногами, и повалили ее на землю. Хотя Уттара пыталась им помешать, она не смогла остановить их. Потом она встала над Сиримой, удерживая служанок, и сказала ей с укором: «Зачем вы совершили такой ужасный поступок?» Затем она вымыла голову теплой водой, и смазала ее очищенным маслом.

В тот момент Сирима поняла то, что она посторонняя (в этом доме), и подумала: «Я совершила ужасный поступок, плеснув кипятком ей на голову, из-за простой улыбки со стороны мужа». А она, не только не приказала служанкам остановить меня, говоря: «Держите ее», но она даже удерживала их, когда они били меня, и делала для меня только добро. Если я не попрошу ее о прощении, моя голова может расколоться на семь частей». Она упала Уттаре  в ноги и сказала: «Госпожа, простите меня». «Я – дочь, отец которой жив. Если мой отец простит вас, то и я прощу», – сказала Уттара. Сирима: «Да будет так, госпожа, я попрошу прощения и у твоего отца – Пунны-банкира». Уттара: «Пунна – мой отец, что родил меня в круговорот (рождений) (21), но, если мой отец, который родил меня в круг, который не вращается, простит тебя, то и я прощу тебя». Сирима: «Тогда, кто ваш отец, родивший вас в круг, что не вращается?» Уттара: «Полностью Пробужденный Будда». Сирима: «Я не знакома с ним. Что мне делать?» Уттара: «Учитель (Будда) придет сюда завтра с общиной монахов. Принесите какие-нибудь подношения, что вы сможете достать, приходите сюда, и просите у него прощения». «Хорошо, госпожа», – сказала Сирима, и она встала и пошла к себе домой. Она приказала пятистам служанкам приготовить много видов твердой и мягкой пищи, а на следующий день, собрав приготовленную пищу, она отправилась в дом Уттары и ждала, не решаясь положить что-нибудь в чаши монахов с Буддой во главе. Уттара сама взяла, и все устроила. Сирима со своей свитой (слуг), по завершении трапезы, упала в ноги Учителю (Будде). Тогда Учитель (Будда) спросил ее: «В чем твоя вина?» Сирима: «Господин, вчера я поступила так-то и так-то, но моя знакомая удерживала женщин, которые били меня. Она отнеслась ко мне с добротой, в ответ (на причиненное мной зло). Я осознала ее добродетельность, и попросила у нее прощения, но она сказала мне, что когда вы простите меня, то и она простит. Будда: «Это, все так, как она говорит, Уттара?» «Да, Достопочтенный. Она вылила кипящее масло мне на голову». Будда: «Что же ты думаешь?» Уттара: «Я думала: "Земной круг слишком ограничен, мир Брахмы тоже мал, но достоинства моей знакомой велики, потому что с ее помощью я смогла давать милостыню и слушать Дхарму. Если я разозлюсь на нее, пусть это масло обожжет меня, если нет, то пусть оно не обожжет меня". Думая, таким образом, я прониклась к ней любящей добротой». Учитель (Будда) сказал: «Хорошо, хорошо, Уттара, таким образом, нужно побеждать гнев», и разъясняя смысл сказанного, добавил: «Отсутствием гнева, нужно победить того, кто разгневан, не будучи оскорбительным, того кто оскорбляет, отсутствием злословия, того кто злословит, щедростью, того кто скуп, и правдивой речью, того кто говорит ложь». После чего, он произнес стих:

«Без гнева, пусть он обуздает гнев,

Добром, пусть победит он зло,

Щедростью, будет обуздать он скупость,

И правдой, говорящего неправду» (22).

После того, как он произнес этот стих, он рассказал о Четырех Благородных Истинах. По окончании наставления о Четырех Благородных Истинах, Уттара обрела плод однажды-возвращающегося (23). Муж, свекор и свекровь, реализовали плод вступивших в поток. Сирима, которая привела свиту слуг, из пяти сотен куртизанок, достигла вступления в поток. После того как Уттара умерла, она возродилась в царстве (небесах) Тридцати Трех.

Достопочтенный тхера Маха Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, прибыл в царство (небо) Тридцати Трех… (абзац, как в предыдущих историях) …появившись там, он увидел Уттару, ставшую богиней, и задал ей вопросы в стихах, которые начинаются со слов: «Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях…»

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В моей предыдущей жизни я была домохозяйкой в человеческом мире. Я не завидовала никому. Я не была жадной и высокомерной. Я была послушна своему мужу и не злилась на него. 

Я соблюдала восемь заповедей четыре раза в месяц, на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Я вела сдержанную жизнь, и был очень щедра.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, лжи и приема одурманивающих веществ. Я не изменяла мужу. Я с радостью придерживалась этих пяти заповедей каждый день. 

Я была мирской последовательницей Величайшего Будды Готамы, который имел большую мудрость, чтобы видеть реальность мира. Я была достаточно мудра, чтобы понять Четыре Благородные Истины.

Благодаря моей добродетельной жизни и добродетельных поступков, я живу здесь очень счастливо. Я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые восхищают мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях.

Пожалуйста, Достопочтенный, поклонитесь от моего имени склонив голову к святым стопам Благословенного и скажите: «Достопочтенный, мирская последовательница по имени Уттара, отдает дань уважения, поместив голову к святым стопам Благословенного». 

Благословенный сказал, что я достигла определенного плода просветления. Я тоже знаю это.
Достопочтенный, Величайший Будда провозгласил, что я обрела плод однажды-возвращающего».

_______________________________
13. Божественным оком.
14.  Возможность заработать великую заслугу от дара, сделанного Араханту.
15.  В камму и в пользу благих дел, щедрости и уважения к монахам и отшельникам.
16.  Монахам нельзя, повреждать растения, поэтому если миряне дают в дар что-либо растительного происхождения в том виде, как это растет, они должны обозначить, что это дар, и не нужно им для дальнейшего использования в сельском хозяйстве.
17. Имя казначея.
18. Казначей, банкир, глава коммерческой гильдии. 
19. Бронзовая монета.
20.  Большая церемония 'приглашения', проводящаяся по окончанию затворничества в сезон дождей. Во время этой церемонии, монахи приглашают, более старших монахов, чтобы те  указали на их проступки.
21. Самсара.
22. Этот стих есть в Дхаммападе, под номером 223.
23. Sakadagami.

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.16 Дворец Сиримы (Sirima-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе в Беличьем павильоне в бамбуковой роще. И в то время Сирима, куртизанка, о которой говорилось в предыдущей истории, бросила свою нечистую профессию, из-за ее достижения плода вхождения в поток, и начала ежедневно давать милостыню для восьми случайных (24)  монахов. С тех пор, восемь монахов ежедневно приходили к ее дому, говоря такие вещи, как: «Здесь (есть) гхи (топленое масло), здесь (есть) молоко», она наполнит наши чаши. Один (монах) получал столько, что хватало (для пропитания) трем или четырем. Каждый день, она тратила на продукты для милостыни, шестнадцать кахапан. В то время, один монах получил еду, (ежедневно) готовящуюся для восьмерых (монахов) у нее дома, и пошел в монастырь, находившийся в трех йоджанах оттуда. Так вот, в тот вечер, когда он сидел в присутствии старших монахов, они спросили его: «Друг, откуда ты взял всю эту пищу, прежде чем ты пришел сюда?» Монах: «Я получил еду, готовящуюся (ежедневно) на восьмерых (монахов) в доме Сиримы». Тхеры: «Сирима ли давала столь роскошно приготовленную пищу?» Монах: «Я просто не могу описать эту пищу. Она дает еду, которую приготовила самым роскошным образом. Что получил один, было достаточно для трех или четырех. Но еще более прекрасной, чем пища, которую она подавала, была ее внешность. Она имеет красоту такого рода…» И он описал ее прелести. 

Когда один [молодой] монах услышал описание ее прелестей, и хотя он не видел ее, но просто услышав о ней, он влюбился, и подумал: «Я хочу пойти и увидеть ее». Что говорит о наличии существенных омрачений, и сомнениях монаха в своем нахождении в монашеской общине. Он услышал, как (тот монах) сказал: «Завтра, Уважаемые Тхеры, у Вас будет возможность получить пищу на восемь человек». На рассвете, взяв чаши и одеяния, монахи [из этого монастыря] пошли в город, чтобы воспользоваться предложением подаяния на восемь человек, в доме Сиримы.

Но в тот самый момент, когда монах, который обедал накануне уехал, болезнь возникла в теле Сиримы. Тогда она сняла украшения и легла. Затем ее служанки, видя, что монахи пришли к ним за подаянием, сообщили ей об этом. Не в силах положить пищу в чаши своими руками или лично пригласить монахов, она приказала, своим служанкам: «Возьмите чаши, пригласите Достопочтенных в дом, дайте им жидкую кашу, а когда настанет время для основного приема пищи, наполните чаши пищей и дайте их им». Они так и сделали. Она сказала: «Поднимите меня под руки и отведите меня, я поприветствую Достопочтенных», и поддерживаемая служанками, она вышла к монахам, и поздоровалась с ними. Ее тело дрожало. Когда монах (который влюбился в нее) увидел ее, он подумал: «Несмотря на то, что эта женщина больна, она обладает сияющей красотой, должно быть, когда она пребывает в здравии, украшенная во все свои украшения, то сколь велика тогда должна быть ее красота?» и омрачения, которые накапливались в течение многих крор (25) прошлых лет, стали одолевать его. Он впал в смятение, и, будучи не в состоянии съесть свой рис, забрал свою чашу и ушел в монастырь, поставил чашу в стороне, постелил в углу свое одеяние и лег. Несмотря на то, что собрат-монах уговаривал его, он не смог есть, и остался голодным.

Вечером того же дня Сирима умерла. Царь (Бимбисара) направил послание Учителю (Будде): «Достопочтенный, Сирима, младшая сестра Дживаки, умерла». Когда Учитель (Будда) услышал это, он передал царю: «Не кремируйте тело Сиримы. Оставьте на месте все органы и охраняйте так, что бы вороны и другие животные не смогли съесть его». Король так и сделал. Прошло три дня, и на четвертый день тело распухло. Из девяти отверстий высыпались личинки мух. Ее тело было похоже на разбитый горшок с рисом. Король отправил глашатаев в город, которые объявили: «Все, кто не придет, чтобы увидеть Сириму, кроме детей, которым надлежит остаться дома, должны будут заплатить штраф в размере восьми кахапан». И он послал сообщение Учителю (Будде): «Пускай Сангха (монахов), с Буддой во главе приходит посмотреть на Сириму». Учитель (Будда) объявил монахам: «Мы пойдем смотреть на Сириму». Молодой монах пролежал четыре дня, не обращая внимания на обращения [к нему], и совсем без еды. Даже, когда еда в его миске протухла, он не поднялся. Тогда другой монах подошел к нему и сказал: «Друг, Учитель (Будда) зовет [монахов] увидеть Сириму», и при одном упоминании имени «Сирима», молодой монах, хотя был истощен голодом, тут же вскочил. «Учитель (Будда) [отправится] увидеть Сириму, ты пойдешь тоже [чтобы ее увидеть]?» – спросил  его другой монах. «Я пойду», – сказал он, и выбросив рис, он помыл чашу и пошел с Сангхой (монахов). Учитель (Будда), в окружении монахов, стояли одной группой. Группа монахинь, царские придворные, и толпы мирских последователей, стояли отдельными группами. Учитель (Будда) спросил царя: «Великий царь, кто она?» Царь «Достопочтенный, это сестра Дживаки, по имени Сирима». Будда: «Это Сирима?» Царь: «Да, Достопочтенный». Будда: «Ну, тогда, сделай объявление горожанам, что любой желающий может обладать Сиримой за тысячу кахапан». Царь сделал это [объявление]. Там не было никого, кто согласился, все молчали. Царь сказал Учителю (Будде), «Достопочтенный, никто не желает». Будда: «Ну, тогда, Великий царь, снизь цену». Царь провозгласил: «За пятьсот возьмите ее!» Когда он увидел, что желающих нет, он провозгласил: «Возьмите Сириму за двести пятьдесят», «…за двести», «…за сто», «…за пятьдесят», «за двадцать пять», «за десять», «за одну кахапану», «за половину кахапаны», «за четверть», «за масаку (26)», «за каканику (27)», и, наконец, он провозгласил «Возьми ее даром». Даже тогда не было никого, кто согласился бы на предложение. Царь сказал: «Достопочтенный, нет ни кого, кто готов взять ее даже даром». Учитель (Будда) сказал: «Смотрите монахи, [эту] женщину очень любили. В этом городе когда-то платили тысячу кахапан за один день с ней, теперь нет никого, кто хотел бы обладать ею даже даром. Такова красота [тела], полная разложения и распада, привлекательная, только благодаря наложению искусных украшений, на это скопление изъянов, в виде девяти гноящихся отверстий, скрепленное тремя сотнями костей, постоянно болеющее и требующее заботы, только глупцы видят красоту в этом непостоянном теле». И научив этому, он произнес стих:

«Посмотрите на раскрашенную куклу (человеческое тело),
 Скопление изъянов, составную вещь, больную и требующее заботы. 
Она не имеет прочности и постоянства».

В конце обучения, монах, который был влюблен в Сириму, лишился своей страсти влюбленности. Он развил в себе проницательность и достиг плода Араханта (окончательного Пробуждения). Восемьдесят четыре тысячи (28) людей [тогда] поняли Дхамму.

(Сирима попадает на небеса). В то время Сирима, став богиней, созерцала свои успех и процветание, и смотря на то место, откуда она прибыла, она увидела Благословенного (Будду), окруженного Сангхой монахов и толпой людей, которые собрались возле ее собственного тела. И в окружении свитой из пятисот дэвов, на пятистах колесницах, она появилась в видимой форме. Сойдя со своей колесницы, она поклонился Благословенному (Будде) вместе со своей свитой (слуг) и встала в почтительной позе [со сложенными руками]. В то время, Достопочтенный тхера Вангиса, стоял возле Благословенного (Будды). Он сказал Благословенному (Будде): «О Благословенный (Будда), я хотел бы задать [ей] вопрос». «Сделай это, Вангиса» – сказал (Будда). Достопочтенный тхера Вангиса задал богине, следующий вопрос в стихах:

«Ваша колесница очень красива. Великолепно украшенные, божественные скакуны, спускаются с неба, мощно и быстро. Как кони подчиняющиеся вознице, эти лошади отвезут вас туда, куда пожелает ваш ум, и пятьсот колесниц, сопровождают вас. Разве это не результат действия великих заслуг?

Когда вы сидите в колеснице, украшенной орнаментом, вы ослепительно сияете, подобно пламени. Ваша форма совершенна. Из какого небесного мира вы пришли сюда, чтобы посетить Благословенного (Будду)»?

Спрошенная таким образом, дэви рассказала о себе:

«Достопочтенный, небесный мир, из которого я пришла – это выдающееся место, даже среди других небесных миров. Там дэвы, создают любое божественное удовольствие, какое они захотят и восторгаются процессом творчества. Я богиня, с того неба, и я принимаю любую форму по своему желанию. Я пришла с этих небес, чтобы воздать должное почтение Благословенному (Будде)».

Достопочтенный Вангиса:

«Дэви, вы обладаете психическими силами, и ваше тело освещает все направления. Окруженная и почитаемая многими божествами, вы путешествуете по небу. Скажите, где вы жили прежде, чем вы родились, как богиня? Чьему учению вы следовали? Вы последователь Благословенного (Будды)? Какие добродетельные дела вы совершали в прошлом?»

Дэви:

«В славном благоустроенном городе, окруженном горами (Раджагаха), я служила прославленному царю (Бимбисаре), я была искусна в песнях и танцах. В Раджагахе меня знали, как Сириму.

Благословенный (Будда) – Великий Учитель, искусен в обучении богов и людей. Он учил меня Четырем Благородным Истинам. Он учил, что страдание и причины страдания непостоянны. 

Он учил меня окончательному прекращению страдания – Ниббане, которая является необусловленной и неизменной. И он научил меня, Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, прямому и превосходному, ведущему к прекращению страдания.

Узнав о блаженстве Ниббаны, от непревзойденного Учителя, Благословенного (Будды), у меня возникла большая уверенность в этой Дхамме. Я хорошо соблюдала обеты и вела очень сдержанную жизнь.

Я узнала истинный путь к Ниббане, и ясно поняла Учение Благословенного (Будды). Я развила концентрацию, через созерцание невозмутимости. Эта концентрация стала ключевым фактором моей практики.

Я поняла Четыре Благородные Истины. Я освободилась от сомнений в Дхамме. Многие боги почитают меня, и я наслаждаюсь многими чудесными вещами.

Я последовательница мудрого Учителя, Благословенного (Будды), и я устремляюсь к Ниббане. Через осознание Четырех Благородных Истин, я достигла первой ступени Пробуждения – плода вступившего в поток. Я сбежала от всех дурных мест существования.

Я пришла, чтобы поклоняться моему Великому Учителю, Благословенному (Будде). Вид собрания добродетельных монахов приятен мне, и я с удовольствием поклонюсь им (тоже).

Мое сердце наполнено радостью и счастьем от того, что я снова могу видеть Благословенного (Будду). Самый высший, несравненный Учитель существ, который отсек все страстные желания и привязанности в Ниббане. Благословенный (Будда), сострадателен ко всем существам. Я отдаю дань уважения моему Великому Учителю, Благословенному (Будде)».

Таким образом дэви Сирима, путем формальной декларации веры, которую она приняла, заявила, о своей вере в Три Драгоценности (Будду, Дхамму и Сангху). Она выразила почтение Благословенному (Будде) и Сангхе (монахов), и совершив церемониальный обход по кругу вокруг них, вернулась в небесный мир. Благословенный (Будда) использовал ее появление (из божественного мира) перед людьми, как тему для лекции и учил Дхамме. В конце лекции, монах, который жаждал Сириму, достиг плода Араханта (окончательного Пробуждения), и эта лекция, также пошла на благо всему собранию.

__________________________________
24. Т.е. готовила пищу на 8 человек, и давала подаяние не восьми конкретным монахам, а разным монахам, что приходили к ее дому, собирая подаяние от дома к дому.
25. 10 миллионов.
26. Мелкая, разменная монета.
27. Тоже, мелкая, разменная монета.
28. Образное выражение, означающее великое множество, эквивалентное русскому 'тьма'.

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Дондог (19.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*1.17 Дворец Кесакари (Kesakari-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Баранаси, в оленьем парке Исипатана. Утром монахи оделись, взяли чаши и отправились в Баранаси [за подаянием]. Они проходили мимо дверей некоего брахманского дома. В этом доме жила дочь брахмана, по имени Кесакари, которая выбирала вшей из волос матери возле дверей дома.  Увидев идущую группу монахов, она сказала своей матери: «Мама, эти люди, которые отреклись от мирской жизни, как мне кажется, в ранней молодости, нежной и очень красивой, не сломленной каким либо бедствием. Почему же они отрекаются от мира в этом возрасте?»

Ее мать сказала ей: «Дочь, есть сын Сакьев, он ушел из клана Сакьев в монашество, и появился в мире как учитель по имени Будда. Он излагает Дхамму, прекрасную в начале, середине, и конце, в смысле и букве. Он провозглашает практику безбрачия, что является совершенно полной и идеально чистой. Так как эти люди услышали Дхамму, они устремились в монашество».

В то время, некий мирской последователь, который достиг плода и понял Дхамму, проходя мимо по улице, услышал их разговор, и подошел к ним. Тогда брахманка сказала ему: «Сейчас, многие люди из хороших семей отказались от большого богатства и большого круга родственников и ушли из клана Сакьев». Из каких побуждений они уходят [в монашество]?» Мирской последователь ответил ей: «Из-за опасностей чувственных удовольствий и преимуществ отречения», и он подробно рассказал о мотивах [уходящих в монашество] в меру своего собственного понимания, объяснил качества Трех Драгоценностей (Будда, Дхамма и Сангха), и изложил преимущества и выгоды [соблюдения] пяти (нравственных) заповедей, в отношении этого мира, и следующего мира [рождения]. 

Тогда дочь брахмана спросила: «Можно ли и нам тоже воспользоваться преимуществами и выгодами, о которых вы рассказали, через веру в Прибежище (в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе) и воплощение нравственных принципов?» «Почему нет?» – сказал он. «Разделяйте все эти вещи, о которых говорил Благословенный (Будда)», и он дал ей Прибежище и обеты. Когда она приняла Прибежище и обязалась соблюдать обеты, она спросила: «Что еще нужно сделать кроме этого?» Наблюдая ее ум, он подумал про себя: «Она, должно быть из тех, кто имеет способности [к пониманию]», и объяснил ей природу тела, рассказал о тридцати двух составляющих, как о объектах для сосредоточения, он вызывал у нее отвращение к собственному телу, и кроме того, вдохновил ее беседой о Дхамме, на тему непостоянства и т.п. Он указал путь к прозрению и оставил ее. Она приняла близко к сердцу все, что он говорил. Размышляя о нечистоте тела и осознавая его составную природу, она развила понимание, и вскоре достигла плода вхождения в поток, за счет своих способностей [к пониманию].

Потом она умерла и возродилась одной из богинь входящих в свиту Сакки (царя дэвов). Ее [собственная] свита была из ста тысяч нимф. Когда Сакка увидел ее, он, пораженный и восхищенный [ее сиянием и величием] спросил, в силу каких заслуг она это обрела:

Дэви:

«Мой дворец очень красивый, и светит во всех направлениях. Колонны особняка сделаны из драгоценного камня берилла. Золотые деревья украшают окружающий сад. Этот дворец появился в результате моих благих дел».

Бог Сакка:

«Сто тысяч богинь родились здесь перед вами в этом дворце, чтобы быть вашими слугами. Теперь Вы наслаждаетесь их компанией и их обслуживанием. Свет полной луны сияет и превосходит звезды по яркости. То же самое касается вас: вы ярко сияете и превзошли всех других богинь. Ваша внешность исключительная.

Все боги на небесах Таватимса, возглавляемые мной, жаждут созерцать великого Брахму, и восхищаться им. Они не могут оторвать взора от него. Так же и ваш внешний вид. Все боги смотрят на вас и восхищаются вами. Скажите, пожалуйста, откуда вы пришли. В каком мире вы жили, прежде чем вы родились здесь?»

Дэви:

«Бог Сакка, я расскажу вам все. В человеческом мире есть город под названием Баранаси в стране Каси. Я была женщиной в этом городе, и меня звали Кесакарика. Я обладала большой уверенностью в Величайшем Будде, Дхамме, и Благородной Сангхе. Моя вера в Три Драгоценности, была непоколебимой. Все мои сомнения были развеяны. Я соблюдала  пять обетов очень тщательно, и я обрела плод вступления в поток. В результате, я неизбежно осуществлю Ниббану».

Бог Сакка:

«Превосходно! У вас есть большая уверенность в Величайшем Будде, Дхамме, и Благородной Сангхе. Ваша вера в Три Драгоценности – непоколебима. Все ваши сомнения были развеяны. Вы соблюдали пять обетов очень тщательно, и вы обрели плод вступления поток. В результате, вы наверняка осуществите Ниббану.

Дэви, вы сияете, благодаря вашей практике Дхаммы и вашей свите из богинь. Вы очень желанны в этом мире. Мы рады вашему прибытию сюда».

И Сакка (царь дэвов), рассказал Достопочтенному тхере Маха Моггаллане о том, что произошло, тхера рассказал об этом Благословенному (Будде). А Благословенный (Будда) сделал это темой для лекции и учил Дхамме большое собрание. Это учение было на пользу мира, в том числе мира дэвов.

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Ануруддха (04.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2. Глава Читталата* 29

*2.1 (18) Дворец служанки (Dasi-vimana)*

В то время, когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Джетаване, один мирской последователь, который жил в Саваттхи отправился в монастырь в вечернее время с множеством других мирских последователей. Они слушали Дхамму, и, тогда один из них встал, подошел к Благословенному (Будде) и сказал: «Достопочтенный, отныне я обещаю предоставлять четыре подношения [порции] пищи, [ежедневно] на протяжении всей жизни». Тогда Благословенный (Будда) произнес [для него] наставления о Дхамме, как подобало случаю, и простился с ним. [Этот мирской последователь] сказал заведующему [распределением] пищи: «Достопочтенный, я буду предоставлять четыре порции пищи для Сангхи (монахов) [ежедневно]. С завтрашнего дня, пускай достопочтенные приходят в мой дом», и вернувшись домой, он объяснил все это служанке, сказав: «В этом вопросе ты должна быть постоянно бдительной». – Очень хорошо, – ответила она. По своей натуре, она обладала верой, стремилась к обретению заслуг, и была добродетельной. Поэтому, каждый день она поднималась рано, готовила отличные еду и питье, прибирала места для сидения, хорошо натирая их благовониями. Она приготовила места, и когда монахи пришли, пригласила их сесть, почтительно поприветствовав, поднесла им цветы, благовония и лампады и прислуживала им с уважением. Когда монахи закончили прием пищи, она подошла к ним, поклонилась и сказала: «Пускай Достопочтенные расскажут о том, как избавиться от страданий, от рождений и т.д.» Монахи дали ей Прибежище (в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе) и пять обетов (нравственного поведения), объяснив природу тела, и наставили размышлять о его распаде. Потом они рассказали ей о непостоянстве. Следуя этим наставлениям шестнадцать лет, время от времени внимательно размышляя, однажды она достигла понимания Дхаммы, и из-за развития ее понимания, она обрела плод вступления в поток. Вскоре она умерла, и возродилась в свите Сакки (Индры, царя дэвов), став его любимицей. И она прогуливалась в парке, сопровождаемая музыкой, исполняемой на шестидесяти тысячах музыкальных инструментах, наслаждаясь великим божественным блаженством, развлекаясь со своей свитой. Достопочтенный тхера Маха Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, увидел ее и спросил:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Деви, подобно богу Сакке, вы гуляете здесь в парке Читталата в окружении многочисленных богинь. Ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Достопочтенный, в моей предыдущей жизни я была девушкой в мире людей. Я была служанкой, работавшей в доме других людей. Мне очень повезло стать мирской последовательницей Благословенного (Будды). 

Благословенный Будда Готама знал все о мире. Ничто не могло поколебать его спокойствия. Следуя наставлениям моего Великого Учителя, все, чего я желала – это выйти из цикла рождений и смертей.

Я старалась изо всех сил, практикуя Дхарму. Даже тогда, когда мое тело распалось, я не могла отказаться от моего устремления. 

Превосходный путь к Ниббане был открыт Благословенным (Буддой). Это прямой, безопасный и чистый путь. Этот путь Дхаммы, включает в себя пять заповедей. 

Посмотрите на плоды усилий, достигнутые ничтожной женщиной. Теперь даже могущественный бог Сакка приглашает меня к себе на празднества. 

Шестьдесят тысяч музыкальных инструментов играют, чтобы разбудить меня от моего сна. Многие боги, таких, как Аламба, Гаггара, Бхима, Садхувадин, Самсая, Поккара и Супасса и многие богини, такие как Винамоккха, Нанда, Сунанда, Сонадинна, Сучимита, Аламбуса, Миссакеси, Пундарика, Энипасса, Супасса, Субхадда и Мудувадини развлекают меня, играя музыку. Они являются ко мне, когда я захочу, и радуют меня, говоря: «Давайте петь и танцевать!»

Только те, кто совершал добродетельные поступки, могут наслаждаться этим небесным садом в беспечальном мире Таватимса [Небеса Тридцати Трех], но не те, кто не совершал добродетельных поступков. Творящие добро – наслаждаются счастьем, и в этой жизни и в следующей. Но творящие зло – получают несчастье, и в этой жизни, и в следующей.

Любой, кто хочет присоединиться к нам в мире Таватимса, должен сделать много добрых дел. Только те, кто совершают добродетельные поступки, перерождаются на небесах и наслаждаются божественными развлечениями».

______________________________
29. Одно из названий небесного сада Индры (Сакки).

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.2 (19) Дворец Лакхумы (Lakhuma-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Баранаси. Тогда одни из ворот города Баранаси назывались рыбацкими воротами. Неподалеку была деревня, известная также как «Рыбацкие ворота». Там женщина по имени Лакхума, с верой, с радостным сердцем, приветствовала монахов, когда они вошли в эти ворота, привела их к себе домой, и наполнила их чаши прекрасной пищей, и, ее вера и радость, таким образом, возросла. 

У нее был построен павильон, там она принимала и угощала монахов, после чего слушала их наставления Дхамме, и утвердившись в Прибежище (вере в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху) и принципах нравственности (5 обетов), с сосредоточенным вниманием она усердно практиковала пробуждающие созерцания, на темы, что она узнала, и за счет своей практики, достигла плода вхождения в поток.

Потом она умерла и возродилась в огромном дворце в царстве (небе) Тридцати Трех. Ее свита состояла из тысячи нимф. Она жила там, наслаждаясь божественным блаженством и пребывая в восторге. Достопочтенный тхера Маха Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, встретил ее, и задал ей вопрос таким образом:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Деви, подобно богу Сакке, вы гуляете здесь в парке Читталата в окружении многочисленных богинь. Ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Деви:

«Достопочтенный, в человеческом мире мой дом был расположен в рыбацкой деревне. Некоторые монахи, ученики Благословенного (Будды), посещали эту область, собирая подаяние. Со счастливым умом, я предложила рис, покрытые медом лепешки, овощи и рисовую кашу для тех добродетельных монахов, которые были преданны практике Дхаммы.

Я соблюдала восемь заповедей четыре раза в месяц, на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Я вела сдержанную жизнь, и был очень щедра.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, лжи и приема одурманивающих веществ. Я не изменяла мужу. Я с радостью придерживалась этих пяти заповедей каждый день. 

Я была мирской последовательницей Величайшего Будды Готамы, который имел большую мудрость, чтобы видеть реальность мира. Я была достаточно мудра, чтобы понять Четыре Благородные Истины.

Благодаря моей добродетельной жизни и добродетельных поступков, я живу здесь очень счастливо. Я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые восхищают мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях.

Пожалуйста, Достопочтенный, поклонитесь от моего имени, склонив голову к святым стопам Благословенного и скажите: «Достопочтенный, мирская последовательница по имени Лакхума, отдает дань уважения, поместив голову к святым стопам Благословенного». 

Благословенный (Будда) сказал, что я достигла определенного плода просветления. Я тоже знаю это.

Достопочтенный, Благословенный (Будда) провозгласил, что я обрела плод однажды-возвращающегося».

----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Ануруддха (18.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.3 (20) Дворец дарительницы рисовой корочки (Acamadayika-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе в Беличьем павильоне в бамбуковой роще. В то время члены одной семьи в Раджагахе были поражены холерой. Все люди там умерли, кроме одной женщины. Напуганная страхом смерти, она бросила дом, все свои деньги и зерно, которые были внутри него, и убежала через пролом в стене (таков был обычай во время эпидемий). Не имея никого, кто бы мог помочь ей, она пошла к дому другого семейства и остановились рядом с ним. Люди в этом доме, сжалились над ней и дали ей остатки рисовой каши и рисовую корочку, которая осталась на стенках котла, после варки риса. Посредством их щедрости она смогла там жить.

В то время почтенный тхера Маха-Кассапа вошел в состояние прекращения (32) на семь дней. Выйдя из него, он подумал: «Кому мне сделать одолжение, принимая [в дар] пищу? Кого мне освободить от страданий и горя?» Он увидел (33), что эта женщина была близка к смерти, и что ее камма способствует рождению в аду. Он подумал: «Когда я пройду (рядом), эта женщина даст мне рисовую корочку, которую она получила для себя, через это [даяние Араханту] она возродится в мире дэвов, что находят удовольствие в творении (34). Когда таким образом я освобожу ее от перерождения в аду, несомненно, это приведет к божественному блаженству для нее». И рано утром, облачившись в одеяние, он взял чашу, и отправился к тому месту, где она жила. 

Тогда Сакка (царь дэвов) приняв облик человека, предложили ему божественную пищу разных вкусов в виде множества соусов и карри. Тхера узнал его и отказался, сказав: «Косья, почему вы, чьи благие плоды созрели, поступаете таким образом? Не разрушайте счастье, несчастных бедолаг» (35), и пройдя дальше, остановился перед женщиной. Она, желая предложить ему что-нибудь, подумала: «У меня нет ничего достойного, чтобы дать этому Достопочтенному тхере, и она сказала: «Пожалуйста, проходите дальше!» Тхера, отошел на несколько шагов, но не принял ничего, что предлагали ему другие [продолжая стоять перед ней], и тогда она поняла, что он хотел ей помочь, и дала ему хрустящую рисовую корочку. Он съел ее и сказал: «В прошлом, три жизни назад, вы были [моей] матерью», – и ушел. Она умерла в ту же ночь, и переродилась среди дэвов, что находят удовольствие в творении. Тогда Сакка, узнав о ее смерти, и не увидев ее в мире (небе) Тридцати Трех, пришел в средние часы ночи, к Достопочтенному тхере Маха-Кассапе и спросил его:

Бог Сакка:

«Достопочтенный Кассапа, вы помните, недавно, когда вы ходили за подаянием, то вы молча стояли напротив некоего дома? Рядом с этим домом жила очень бедная женщина из низшей касты, что ходила в чужие дома, чтобы попросить еды.

Она была очень рада, когда увидела вас, и предложила немного рисовой корочки своими руками. Теперь, когда она умерла, в каком мире она возродилась?»

Достопочтенный Кассапа:

«Бог Сакка, да я помню тот день, когда я ходил за подаянием, и молча стоял напротив некоего дома. Рядом с этим домом жила очень бедная женщина из низшей касты, что ходила в чужие дома, чтобы попросить еды.

Она была очень рада, когда увидела меня, и предложила немного рисовой корочки своими руками. Теперь она умерла и убежала от болезненной человеческой жизни. 

Она переродилась в божественном мире Нимманарати, где все дэвы могущественны и обладают сверхспособностями (36). Та женщина, которая предложила мне рисовую корочку, сейчас наслаждается небесными радостями».

Бог Сакка:

«Восхитительно! Это удивительно! Эта бедная женщина предложила рисовую корочку, которую она выпросила у других, Араханту, Достопочтенному Кассапе, и этот дар привел к такому чудесному результату.

Если кто-либо становится прекрасной супругой Царя-миродержца (37), счастье что она испытывает, не стоит даже одной шестнадцатой результата, что принес дар этой рисовой корочки.

Сто золотых монет, сто коней, сто колесниц, запряженных мулами, сто тысяч дев, увешанных украшениями – счастье, полученное от обладания всем этим, не стоит и шестнадцатой части результата, от дара этой рисовой корочки.

Даже счастье от получения ста гималайских слонов, с бивнями круглыми, как колеса, и шеями, убранными золотыми украшениями, не стоит одной шестнадцатой результата, от дара этой рисовой корочки.

Даже если кто-то стал правителем всей этой Земли – Царем-миродержцем, то даже его счастье не стоит одной шестнадцатой результата, что принес дар этой рисовой корочки».

Тхера Маха-Кассапа рассказал Благословенному (Будде) все, что было сказано ему здесь Саккой (Царем дэвов). Используя эту историю в качестве темы, Благословенный (Будда) учил Дхамме.

_________________________________________
32. Одно из надмирских медитативных состояний.
33. Божественным оком.
34. Мир Нимманарати – один из высших миров кама-локи.
35. Случай описан в Кассапа сутте, Уд 3.7
36. Иддхи
37. Чаккаватти-раджа

----------

Aion (20.10.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016), Еше Нинбо (19.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.4 (21) Дворец неприкасаемой (Chandali-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе, он вошел в состояние великого сострадания, практикуемого Буддами, окинул взором мир, и увидел, что в этом самом городе, была пожилая женщина, живущая в поселении чандали (низшей касты неприкасаемых), чья жизнь подходит к концу, и что она имеет камму, ведущую к рождению в аду. С великим состраданием, он решил поспособствовать ей, создать камму (через поступок) ведущую к рождению на небесах, и подумал: «я направлю ее к небесам». С большим собранием монахов, он отправился в Раджагаху просить милостыню. И в это самое время, женщина-чандали шла из города, опираясь на палку. Увидев приближающегося Благословенного (Будду), она остановилась. Благословенный (Будда), также остановился и встал у нее на пути, как бы мешая ей пройти дальше. Затем, Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, который видел (38) замысел в уме Учителя (Будды), и то, что срок жизни этой женщины подходил к концу, побудил ее оказать почтение Благословенному (Будде):

«Чандали, склонитесь к ногам прославленного Готамы (Будды). Из сострадания к вам, величайший из живущих, явился [сюда] и стоит (перед вами).

Благосклонно склоните свой ум к таким достойным и непоколебимым, как он. Поспешите, воздать ему почтение со сложенными руками, ибо краток остаток вашей жизни».

И когда она слушала его, эмоциональный порыв возник в ней, и с искренней верой в Учителя (Будду), она пятикратно поклонилась к ногам Будды, и ум ее стал сосредоточенным, через радость по отношению к Будде, и она стояла с почтительно опущенной головой. Благословенный (Будда) сказал: «Этого достаточно для того, чтобы она достигла небес», и вошел в город с собранием монахов. Сразу же после этого, сбежавшая корова с молодым теленком, помчалась к женщине, напала на нее, и убила ее своими рогами. Также это сказано составителем в виде двух строф:

Побуждал тот, кто был сам Достигшим, носящим свое последнее тело, 
чандали поклониться к ногам прославленного Готамы (Будды).

Корова свалила ту чандали, когда она стояла со сложенными руками, 
почитая Самопробужденного, несущего свет во тьме.

И она возродилась в мире Таватимсы (небесах Тридцати Трех). И у нее была свита, состоящая из ста тысяч нимф. И в тот же день, она явилась [на Землю], спустилась из своего дворца, подошла к Достопочтенному тхере Маха-Моггаллане, и поклонилась ему. Объясняя это, она сказала:

«Достопочтенный, я явилась [сюда] посредством божественных сил, в честь вас, чьи загрязнения разрушены, кто незапятнанный, невозмутимый, сидит в одиночестве в лесу».

Тхера спросил ее:

«Вы золотистого цвета, сияющая, с великой славой, с различными украшениями, спустились из дворца, окруженная толпою нимф. Кто вы, прекрасная дэви, что оказывает почтение мне?»

Отвечая на вопрос тхеры, она произнесла четыре строфы:

«Достопочтенный, я чандали. Та, которую вы побудили, склониться к ногам, Достойного, прославленного Готамы (Будды).

После того, как я склонилась к его ногам, скончалась я, рожденная как чандали, и возникла во дворце, прекрасная во всех отношениях, в Нандане (божественном саду).

Сто тысяч нимф стоят у меня в услужении. Среди всех них, я выдающаяся в красоте, славе и продолжительности жизни.

Я явилась [сюда] Достопочтенный, поклониться внимательному и сдержанному мудрецу, сделавшему много хорошего, сострадательному по отношению к миру».

Опять же, один стих был добавлен составителем:

Когда это было сказано, благодарная чандали, понимая, что было сделано [для нее], поклонившись в ноги Достойному, исчезла.

И Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, описал это событие Будде. Используя эту историю в качестве темы, Благословенный (Будда) учил Дхамме собрание тех [людей], кому от этого было большое благо.

______________________________
38.  Посредством сверхспособностей (иддхи).

----------

Aion (20.10.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.5 (22) Дворец восхитительной Бхадды (Bhaddhitti-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саватхи, в Джетаване, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. Тогда в городе Кимбила, жил сын домохозяина по имени Рохака, с верой и радостью (39), совершенный в практике нравственности. Там же, жила молодая девушка, с верой и радостью, по имени Бхадда, из-за благости ее характера. Родители Рохаки попросили Бхадду, замуж за их сына, и надлежащее время провели церемонию бракосочетания. Они стали жить вместе в гармонии. Девушка, из-за совершенства ее поведения, стала известна как восхитительная Бхадда. В то время два старших ученика [Будды] с собранием из пятисот монахов, путешествовали по стране, и прибыли в Кимбилу. Рохака узнал об их прибытии, и с радостью пошел к ним. Рохака с женой и детьми слушали Дхамму, приняли Прибежища (в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе), и взяли на себя обязательства соблюдать пять заповедей (нравственного поведения). И они с женой соблюдали дни Упостахи, и в целом были совершенны в практике нравственности. Они были любимцами дэвов. И это обстоятельство, свело на нет ложное обвинение, постигшее ее, и слава, о ее великой чистоте и нравственности распространилась во все концы земли. Она, оставалась дома в Кимбиле одна, пока муж по делам отправился в Таккасилу. Во время праздника, она была перенесена к мужу (в Таккасилу) божеством (покровителем их дома [рода]), посредством божественных сил. На той самой встрече [с мужем] она зачала, и была перенесена обратно в город Кимбилу. И когда, с течением времени, ее беременность стала заметной, ее теща и другие, стали обвинять ее в прелюбодеянии [в отсутствии мужа]. Тогда тот дэва, посредством божественных сил, явился в городе Кимбиле, как будто бы, он был погружен в Великий Ганг с бушующими волнами, как в мощный шторм, и торжественно заявил о ее верности, сказав, что истинно свидетельствует о ее верности, и что позор отступит от нее, как великий потоп Ганга с его бурными волнами. В подтверждение свидания со своим мужем, она показала его кольцо с печатью, которое он ей действительно дал, тем самым окончательно уничтожив все подозрения, и восстановив его честь перед родственниками и всем миром. Поэтому говорится, что слава, о ее великой чистоте и нравственности распространилась во все концы земли.

Когда она умерла, то возродилась в мире Таватимса (небеса Тридцати Трех). Когда Благословенный (Будда) отправился туда (в мир Таватимса) из Саваттхи, и сидел на скале Пандукамабала, у подножия кораллового дерева, и когда многие дэвы пришли к Благословенному (Будде) и с почтением приветствовали его, восхитительная Бхадда, тоже подошла и встала рядом. Затем Благословенный (Будда) спросил у нее, какой [благой] поступок она совершила:

Будда:

«Деви, возле вашего дворца есть очень красивые деревья мандарава, и они покрыты цветами: голубыми, желтыми, черными, малиновыми, и с красными прожилками. 

Вы носите гирлянду из цветов мандарава на голове. Этот красивый вид деревьев не найти ни на одном другом небе.
Славная дэви, какой добродетельный поступок вы сделали, чтобы возродиться в мире Таватимса?»

Деви:

«Достопочтенный, в человеческом мире есть город, под названием Кимбила. Там я была женщиной, мирской последовательницей Благословенного (Будды). Меня звали восхитительной Бхаддой. 

У меня была непоколебимая вера в Три Драгоценности. Я соблюдала нравственные заповеди и с радостью давала и делилась [дарами]. Кроме того, я имела доверие к благородным монахам, которые имели чистые умы. Я предлагала им одежду, еду, жилье, и светильники.
Я соблюдала восемь заповедей четыре раза в месяц, на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Я вела сдержанную жизнь, и был очень щедра.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, лжи и приема одурманивающих веществ. Я не изменяла мужу. Я с радостью придерживалась этих пяти заповедей каждый день. Я была достаточно мудра, чтобы понять Четыре Благородные Истины. Так я и стала преданной последовательницей Будды Готамы.

Сострадательные мудрецы, Араханты Сарипутта и Моггаллана, два главных ученика Благословенного (Будды). Однажды я предложила милостыню для них, и обрела множество заслуг от этого предложения. 

Я также соблюдала восемь заповедей регулярно, четыре раза в месяц. В результате, когда я покинула мир людей, я возродилась в этом небе. Теперь я наслаждаюсь божественными радостями в небесном парке Нандана, и моя красота сияет во всех направлениях».

______________________________
39. В отношении Дхаммы.

----------

Aion (20.10.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.6 (23) Дворец Сонадинны (Sonadinna-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. В то время, в Наланде жила мирская последовательница по имени Сонадинна, с верой и радостью с сердце, гостеприимная и постоянно практиковавшая нравственность [пять обетов], обладавшая большой нравственной чистотой, снабжавшая монахов четырьмя необходимыми вещами (41)  и соблюдавшая восемь обетов в дни Упосатхи. Она имела возможность слушать Дхамму, и усердно размышляя на о Четырех Благородных Истинах, сделав их ее темой для созерцания, она стала Вступившей в Поток. Затем, страдая от некой болезни, она умерла и возникла в мире (небе) Таватимса. Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана спрашивал ее такими стихами:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Достопочтенный, в человеческом мире есть город, названный Наланда. Там я была женщиной, мирской последовательницей Благословенного Будды. Меня звали Сонадинна. 

У меня была непоколебимая вера в Три Драгоценности. Я соблюдала нравственные заповеди и с радостью давала [милостыню] и делилась [дарами]. Кроме того, я имела доверие к благородным монахам, которые имели чистые умы. Я предлагала им одежду, еду, жилье, и светильники.

Я соблюдала восемь заповедей четыре раза в месяц, на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Я вела сдержанную жизнь, и был очень щедра.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, лжи и приема одурманивающих веществ. Я не изменяла мужу. Я с радостью придерживалась этих пяти заповедей каждый день. 

Я была достаточно мудра, чтобы понять Четыре Благородные Истины. Так я и стала преданной последовательницей Будды Готамы.

Благодаря этим благим делам, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.

Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».


*2.7 (24) Дворец Упосатхи (Uposatha-vimana)*

История, схожая с предыдущей, только здесь мирская последовательница Будды, была из Сакета, и звали ее Упосатха. После того, как она объяснила Достопочтенному Моггаллане, как это произошло, после слов: «Достопочтенный, такие добродетельные дела я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях», она продолжает рассказ:

«Когда я была в человеческом мире, я часто слышала рассказы о райском парке Нандана. У меня было желание родиться там. В результате направляя свой ум в этот парк, я родилась здесь, в мире Таватимса.

Мой великий учитель, Благословенный Будда, который родился в роду Солнца (42), часто говорил своим ученикам, что они могут достичь высшей стадии Пробужденияя. 

Но я не последовала советам моего Великого Учителя. Поскольку я направила мои мысли к низшей чувственной области, я родилась в этом мире. Я могла бы развить свой разум сильнее. Теперь мне грустно и я сожалею о своем решении».

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Деви, как долго вы будете жить в этом дворце? Можете ли вы сказать мне продолжительность вашей жизни [здесь]?»

Дэви:

«Достопочтенный, продолжительность моей жизни здесь составляет три сотни миллионов шестьдесят тысяч лет. После того, как они пройдут, я буду рождена в человеческом мире.»

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Зачем бояться, Упосатха? Благословенный (Будда) уже заявил, что вы достигли плода Вступления в Поток. Вы никогда больше не родитесь в плохом мире (43).» 


*2.8 (25) Дворец Нидды (Nidda-vimana)

2.9 (26) Дворец Сунидды (Sunidda-vimana)*

В этих историях события происходят в Раджагахе. Истории полностью повторяют историю 2.6, и поэтому они бывают пропущены в некоторых книгах [на пали]. 

_________________________________
41.  Пища, одежда, жилища и светильники (в Виманаваттху), также четвертой необходимостью (в других источниках), вместо светильников называют лекарства.
42. Род царевича Готамы принадлежал к древней «солнечной» царской династии индийских царей.
43. Вступивший в Поток, никогда не родится в мире ниже человеческого, и неизбежно достигнет ниббаны в течении семи жизней, которые будут проходить в человеческом или божественных мирах.

----------

Aion (20.10.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), sergey (02.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*2.10 (27) Первый дворец дающей подаяние (Pathama-Bhikkhadayika-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи. И в то время в Уттарамадхуре жила некая женщина, чья жизнь уже подошла к концу, и она должна была переродиться в горестном уделе (животным, призраком или в аду). Благословенный (Будда), перед рассветом, в состоянии великого сострадания, практикуемого Буддами, окинул взором мир, и увидел эту женщину. Желая установить ее в хорошем перерождении, он в одиночку отправился в Мадхуру (Матхуру) и вошел в пригород в поисках милостыни. А в то время женщина приготовила дома еду, и пошла за водой к источнику с кувшином, и купалась. Она возвращалась домой с полным кувшином, когда она увидела Благословенного (Будду), и спросила: «Может быть, Достопочтенный уже получил подаяние?», и когда Благословенный (Будда) сказал: «Мы будем получать», она узнала, что он еще не получил милостыню. Поэтому она поставила свой кувшин, подошел к Благословенному (Будде), поклонилась ему и сказала: «Достопочтенный, я буду раздавать милостыню. Позвольте мне [дать вам подаяние]». Благословенный (Будда) дал согласие, сохраняя молчание. Она, узнав о его согласии, пошла вперед, приготовила сиденье, окропила [благовониями] и украсила [цветами], и стояла, ожидая его прибытия. Он зашел и сел. Она дала ему еду, и села. Когда Благословенный (Будда) закончил трапезу и убрал руки от чаши, он поблагодарил ее и пошел дальше своей дорогой. Услышав его благословение, и испытывая огромную радость и счастье. И не теряя этой радости, [вызванной дачей подаяния] Будде, стояла в почтительной позе, пока он не скрылся из вида. По прошествии всего нескольких дней, она умерла и возродилась в мире Таватимса (небе Тридцати Трех). Теперь, Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, когда он путешествовал среди дэвов, увидел богиню, с великой божественной психической силой, обладающую большим божественным величием и великолепием, имеющую сияние, пределы которого невозможно установить даже с помощью сил Будды. Он спросил, в этих стихах о том, какие дела и заслуги сделали ее такой:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Почему вы столь красивы? Почему вы живете здесь, и наслаждаетесь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги вашему сердцу?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Деви:

«Достопочтенный, прежде чем я родилась здесь, я жила в человеческом мире. 

Однажды я увидела, Пробужденного (Будду), свободного от загрязнений, со спокойным умом. Я с радостью предложил подаяния Будде своими руками.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу.
Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».


*2.11 (28) Второй дворец дающей подаяние (Dutiya-Bhikkhadayika-vimana)*

История, схожая с предыдущей, только здесь Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе, и женщина дала подаяние не Будде, а монаху, лишенному загрязнений, со спокойным умом, свободному от волнений [Араханту].

----------

Aion (20.10.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Ануруддха (20.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3. Глава Коралловое дерево (Paricchattaka-vaggo)

3.1 (29) Великолепный дворец (Ulara-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе, в бамбуковой роще. В Раджагахе, в одной семье, которая поддерживала милостыней Достопочтенного тхеру Маха-Моггаллану, жила молодая девушка, которая имела намерение раздавать милостыню и любила давать пожертвования. В этом доме готовили твердую и мягкую пищу на обед. Эта девушка отдавала половину своей собственной порции [в качестве пожертвования]. Сама она не ела до тех пор, пока не даст милостыню. Даже когда она видела, что нет никого, достойного получить подаяние, она откладывала (часть еды) в сторону, до тех пор, пока не увидит такового. Также она давала милостыню нищим. Ее мать была радостной и счастливой, она думала: «Моя дочь хочет и любит давать пожертвования», и она давала ей двойную порцию. Когда девушка разделяла свою порцию на две части, (мать) давала ей еще еды. Девушка делилась и этим. Так продолжалось некоторое время, пока она не достигла определенного возраста, и ее родители выдали ее замуж за сына из другой семьи, проживающей в том же городе. Но та семья была ложных взглядов, без веры. Тогда Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, отправился за подаянием, и идя от дома к дому, остановился у дома, где жила молодая девушка. Когда девушка увидела его, то с радостью в уме, сказала: «Входите, Достопочтенный», – и почтительно приветствовала его. Взяв лепешку, которая принадлежала ее свекрови, не имея возможности видеть [отсутствующую свекровь], она подумала: «Я скажу ей об этом (позже) и это вызовет в ней радость (от моего доброго дела)», и она дала лепешку тхере. Тхера поблагодарил ее и продолжил свой путь. Когда свекровь вернулась домой, девушка сказала ей: «Я подарила лепешку, которую вы отложили в сторону, тхере Маха-Моггаллане». Когда свекровь услышала это, она воскликнула: «Какая дерзость! Ты дала монаху то, что принадлежит мне, даже не спрашивая!» и захлебываясь от ярости, в гневе, не думая о том правильно это или неправильно, она взяла обломок [каменного] пестика и ударила девушку по плечу. Так как девушка была очень хрупкого телосложения, то это стало смертельным для нее. Сильно страдая от боли, через несколько дней она умерла, и возродилась в мире Таватимса (Небеса Тридцати Трех). Хотя у нее было много заслуг (камма) от других добрых дел, но особенно выдающейся была милостыня, данная Араханту. И в то время, достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, прибыл в царство (небо) Тридцати Трех…  …и спросил ее:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, вы очень могущественны и ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях. Множество богов и богинь, украшенных божественными украшениями, танцуют и поют, чтобы развлечь вас.

Вы превосходите всех их сиянием и счастьем. Ваш золотой дворец великолепен. Вы проводите свое время очень счастливо.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«До того как родиться здесь, я жила в человеческом мире. Я была невесткой в очень жадной семье, в которой не имели веры в Три Драгоценности.

Но у меня была непоколебимая уверенность в Трех Драгоценностях, и я следовала пяти нравственным предписаниям. Я с радостью давала [милостыню] и делилась. Однажды, Достопочтенный, собирая подаяние, вы подошли к нашему дому, и я дала вам лепешку.

Когда моя свекровь вернулась домой, я сказала ей: «Мама, сегодня монах приходил сюда. Я была счастлива, и предложила ему лепешку своими руками». Моя свекровь стала ругать меня: «Ты дерзкая и непослушная, как ты посмела отдать монаху мою лепешку, не спросив меня».

Она сильно разозлилась, и ударила меня каменным пестиком, сломав мне плечо. Моя травма была очень сильной, и я недолго жила после этого. После смерти, я избежала страданий человеческого мира, и родилась среди дэвов небес Таватимса.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги моему сердцу».


*3.2 (30) Дворец дарительницы сахарного тростника (Ucchudaika-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе… и так далее, история, схожая с предыдущей. Но разница в следующем: девушка дала сахарного тростника, была ударена скамейкой, умерла в тот самый момент, и возродилась среди дэвов небес Таватимса. В ту же ночь она явилась к тхере Маха-Моггаллане, подобная свету Луны и Солнца, который делает Утес Ястребов на время сияющим. Она поклонилась ему, и встала в стороне в почтительной позе, со сложенными руками. Тогда старец спросил ее:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Деви, вы сияете как Луна, как Солнце, которые освещают небо и землю. Вы сияете подобно великому Брахме, чье сияние затмевает Сакку и дэвов Таватимса. Вы превосходите других вашей красотой, славой и властью.

Вы носите гирлянды из синего лотоса, ваша кожа цвета золота, и вы одеты в красивые божественные одеяния. Теперь, когда вы мне поклонились, я вас спрашиваю, кто вы?

Какие благие деяния вы совершили в прошлом? Занимались ли вы благотворительностью, или следовали нравственным предписаниям? Почему вы родились на этом небе? Какие действия вы сделали, чтобы получить такой результат?»

Дэви:

«Достопочтенный, здесь в Раджагахе, вы приходили в наш дом за подаянием. Я была рада видеть вас. Я предложила вам небольшой кусочек сахарного тростника с радостью в сердце.

Позже, когда моя свекровь пришла домой, она спросила меня: «Невестка, куда ты положила мой сахарный тростник?» Я сказала ей: «Я не выбросила, и не съела его. Я предложила его монаху, с успокоенным умом». 

Моя свекровь очень разозлилась. Браня меня, она сказала: «Эй! Кто владелец этого дома ты или я? Кто принимает решения здесь?» Она ударила меня скамейкой, и я умерла мгновенно. Я была возрождена как девата на этом небе.

Это было заслугой, которую я сделала. Это послужило причиной божественного счастья в окружении богов. Бог Сакка оберегает небеса Таватимса, дэвов Таватимса и меня. 

Результат подношения небольшого кусочка сахарного тростника не был малым. Это принесло великий плод. Я наслаждаюсь счастьем в небесном парке Нандана, подобно богу Сакке.

Достопочтенный, вы очень сострадательны и мудры. Я пришла сюда, чтобы осведомиться о вашем благополучии и поклониться вам. Я получила все эти замечательные вещи, предложив небольшой кусочек сахарного тростника вам с радостью, и с очень счастливым умом».

----------

Aion (18.11.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.2 (31) Дворец-паланкин (Pallanka-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джатаване. В это время в Саваттхи дочь некоего мирского последователя была отдана замуж за сына из другой семьи, схожего происхождения, в том же городе. И она была добродушной, совершенной в практике нравственности, она хранила верность мужу, соблюдала пять нравственных предписаний, и надлежащим образом соблюдала дни Упосатхи, принимая соответствующие обеты. Потом она умерла и возникла в мире Таватимса. Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана путешествуя по различным мирам, посетил мир Таватимса, как уже было описано выше, и спросил ее:

«Деви, вы сидите в очень удобном паланкине, украшенном драгоценными камнями, золотом и усыпанном цветами. Пребывая здесь, вы являете величие и владение большим разнообразием психических сил.

Вы находитесь в окружении многих других богинь, которые поют, танцуют и развлекают вас. Вы очень могущественны. Какое доброе дело вы сделали в вашей предыдущей жизни? В чем причина, что ты очень красивая и светит во все стороны?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях?»

Она объяснила ему, в этих стихах:

«Достопочтенный, когда я жила человеком в мире, я была невесткой в богатой семье. Я не имела злобы, была послушной своему мужу, прилежной в день празднования Упосатхи, в каждую из четырех фаз Луны.

Я всегда была честной женой. Я старалась угодить своему мужу и днем и ночью. Я начала следовать нравственным предписаниям, с самого раннего возраста.

Я воздерживалась от убийства живых существ, от взятия чужого, от распутства, от питья спиртного и не говорила лжи, я выполняла правила обучения. 

Я с удовольствием соблюдала восемь обетов четыре раза в месяц на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Соблюдение восьми обетов, четыре раза в месяц приносит огромное счастье и блаженство тому, кто следует Дхамме с ревностью в сердце.

Я следовала Благородным Восьмеричным Путем, который ведет к счастливому результату. Я была послушной мужу и приятной в общении. Я была последовательницей Благословенного (Будды) с раннего возраста.

Потому что я вела такую праведную жизнь в мире людей, я имею такие выдающиеся особенности. С разрушением тела, я достигла этих мощных психических сил, придя к хорошему рождению в мире дэвов.

В славном восхитительном дворце, в котором присутствует множество нимф, собрание блистающих дэвов радует меня, имеющую очень длительный жизненный срок в этом прекрасном мире».

----------

Aion (18.11.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2016), Гошка (20.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.4 (32) Дворец Латы (Lata-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. В то время, дочь одного мирского последователя, по имени Лата, живущая в Саваттхи, образованная, воспитанная и умная девушка, отправилась жить в дом своего мужа. Она очень радовала его, и его родителей, была приятной в беседе, ответственной и трудолюбивой, способной вести дела в домашнем хозяйстве, добродушной, совершенной в практике нравственности, и радостной в щедрости. Она была прилежной в соблюдении пяти заповедей нравственного поведения и соблюдении дней Упосатхи. Через некоторое время она умерла и возродилась в мире дэвов, как дочь великого царя Вессаваны (44). Но ее по-прежнему звали Лата.  У нее было еще четыре сестры: Сайя, Павара, Аччимати и Сута. Все пятеро были привезены Сакке, царю дэвов Таватимсы, и вошли в состав его свиты в качестве танцовщиц. Но Лата была его любимицей, из-за ее мастерства в пении, танцах и т.п. Однажды они собрались, и у них возник спор, о том кто из них искуснее в пении и танцах, и они все пошли к великому царю Вессаване и спросили его: «Отец, которая из нас является лучшей в пении, танцах, и т.п.?» Он сказал так: «Дочери, идите и продемонстрируйте свои умения в собрание дэвов на берегу озера Анотатты. Там ваше мастерство станет очевидным». Они сделали так, как он сказал. Там дэвы-юноши были не в состоянии сдержать себя, когда Лата танцевала. Полные восторга и изумления, аплодируя без остановки и развевая одежды, они устроили такой шум, что задрожали горы. Но когда танцевали другие, они сидели и молчали, как кукушки в холодное время года. Таким образом, искусность Латы была очевидна собранию. Потом Суте пришла эта мысль: «В силу чего Лата превосходит нас славой и великолепием? Пойду и спрошу у нее, в силу каких поступков это так». Она спросила ее. Потом эту историю рассказали великому царю Вессаване, эта же история в полном объеме была рассказана Достопочтенному тхере Маха-Моггаллане, когда он посещал небесные миры. Рассказывая эту историю Благословенному (Будде) тхера сказал: 

«Лата, Сайя, Павара, Аччимати и Сута, дочери славного и благородного короля Вессаваны, красивые и сияющие.

Однажды эти пять дочерей пришли к прохладной воде, великолепной реке с лотосами, чтобы искупаться. Когда эти дэвы купались там, играли, танцевали и пели, Сута спросила у Латы:

«Дорогая Лата, носящая гирлянды из голубого лотоса, чья кожа напоминает золото, чьи прекрасные глаза похожи на темную медь, сияющая как небо, обладающая большим жизненным сроком. Что ты совершила в прошлом, обретя такие заслуги?

Почему ты, так дорога и любима нашим господином, великолепна своей красотой, талантлива в танцах, пении и музыке? Многие боги и богини хотят узнать о твоих прошлых благих делах».

Лата, спрошенная Сутой, сказала:

«В своей прошлой жизни в мире людей, я была невесткой в очень богатой семье. Я была послушной своему мужу, никогда не расстраивала его. Была старательной в соблюдении 8 обетов в дни Упосатхи.

Я была честной и добродетельной женой с юных лет. Я дарила радость, и помогала во всем моему мужу, свекрам, членам семьи и слугам. Это стало моей заслугой.

В силу этих благих деяний я обрела выдающиеся отличия в четырех отношениях: (долготе) жизни, красоте, счастье и [психической] силе. Я живу очень счастливо, наслаждаясь божественными удовольствиями». 

Сута:

«Сестры, слышали ли вы, что Лата сказала? То, что мы спросили у нее, она разъяснила очень хорошо. Быть добродетельными женами со своими мужьями – вот закон. Мужья - это поле заслуг для нас, женщин. Относясь к мужьям как к богам, уважая их, будучи верными женами, мы родились на небесах.

Так вот женщина, ученица благородных, имея веру в заслуги от своего отношения к мужу, честная перед своим господином, убив гнев, преодолев жадность, она сейчас в отплату за это, радуется на небесах»».

_______________________________
44. Один из четырех великих царей-охранителей мира дэвов.

----------

Aion (05.12.2016), Chhyu Dorje (05.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.5 (33) Дворец Гуттилы 45 (Guttila-vimana)*

В то время, как Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе, Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана в своих странствиях по небесным мирам, как сказано выше, посещал мир Таватимса. Там в тридцати шести дворцах подряд он увидел тридцать шесть девушек-дэви из свиты бога Сакки, наслаждающихся небесным блаженством, у каждой из которых, в свою очередь были свиты из тысяч нимф, и подряд он спросил их, со стихами вначале: «Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи. Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?» После чего, они ответили на его вопрос, со стихами, из которых первый: «Я была той, что преподнесла одеяние, самое прекрасное». Когда тхера вернулся оттуда в мир людей, он рассказал эту историю Благословенному (Будде). Когда Благословенный (Будда) выслушал его, он сказал: «Моггаллана, не только ты спрашивал этих дэви, и они отвечали в таком стиле, но в прошлом, когда я спрашивал их, то они тоже отвечали мне подобным же образом», и рассказал тхере Моггаллане, историю о жизни Гуттилы, из прошлого 46.

Учитель музыки Гуттила:

«Семиструнную вину мелодичную, приятную, я заставляю петь. Один ученик вызвал меня на сцену состязаться. Косья 47, быть моим прибежищем».

Бог Сакка

«Я твое прибежище. Ученику, не чтящему учителя, не победить тебя. Ты же сможешь победить ученика».

Увидев богинь, которые пришли вместе с богом Саккой, Гуттила расспрашивал их. Спрошенные учителем музыки Гуттилой, каждая из них пояснила, в свою очередь, ее собственное доброе дело, принесшее заслуги [для рождения в свите Сакки на небе Таватимса], начиная с «Женщины, которая преподнесла одеяние самое прекрасное…» и так далее. 

Тридцать шесть женщин, которые жили в человеческом мире во времена Кассапы, полностью Самопробужденного (предыдущего Будды), совершили такие деяния, обретя заслуги. Одна женщина, преподнесла прекрасное одеяние; одна – венок из жасмина; одна – благовония; одна  – превосходные фрукты; одна – сладости из сока сахарного тростника; одна поднесла пять видов благовоний к святилищу на месте захоронения предыдущего Будды; одна строго соблюдала Упосатху; одна дала воды монаху, когда он ел, при наступлении времени приема пищи; одна заботилась о злых родителях мужа, не испытывая гнева по отношению к ним; одна была трудолюбивой служанкой; одна дала рисовой каши на молоке монаху, который просил подаяния; одна дала патоки; одна – кусок сахарного тростника; одна – фруктов timbaru; одна – сладких огурцов; одна – огурцов, одна – плодов лианы; одна – цветок pharusaka; одна – глиняный горшок с углями; одна – горсть корней кувшинки; одна – горсть цветов; одна – пучок корней лотоса; одна – горсть листьев nimb; одна сок из фруктов; одна – жаренных кунжутных семян; одна дала пояс; одна – плечевой ремешок; одна – повязку; одна – веер; одна – пальмовых листьев в качестве веера; одна – павлинье перо для отгона мух; одна – зонтик; одна – сандалии; одна – лепешку; одна – засахаренные фрукты; одна – сладкий пирог. Они, каждая со свитой из тысячи нимф, возродились в царстве Тридцати Трех (мир Таватимса), в свите царя дэвов Сакки. 

Достопочтенный тхера Моггаллана задал им те же вопросы.

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

1. «Я была женщиной в мире людей, что преподнесла одеяние, самое прекрасное [видимо Будде или Араханту]. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители.

Посмотрите на мой прекрасный дворец. Я сильная 48 богиня, что принимает любое обличие и форму по своему желанию. Я выдающаяся богиня среди тысяч других.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

Группа богинь, по очереди, ответили на такой же вопрос, следующим образом:

2. «Я была женщиной в мире людей, что преподнесла цветы, самые прекрасные. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители...»

3. «Я была женщиной в мире людей, что преподнесла благовония, самые прекрасные. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители...»

4. «Я была женщиной в мире людей, что преподнесла фрукты, самые прекрасные. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители...»

5. «Я была женщиной в мире людей, что преподнесла пищу, самую прекрасную. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители...»

6. «Я предложила пять видов ароматов к ступе, которая в которой находились мощи Будды Кассапы...»

7. «Когда я увидела монахов и монахинь, двигаясь по дороге, я услышала Дхамму от них, и я стала соблюдать восемь обетов на день Упосатхи…»

8. «Когда я стояла у воды, я с радостью в сердце предложила воды монаху...»

9. «Мои свекор и свекровь были резкие, грубые, и часто злились, но я не держала зла на них и не говорила им плохих слов. Я относилась к ним хорошо и соблюдала свои обеты усердно...»

10. «Я работала в чужом доме, как служанка. Я не ленилась и относилась к своим обязанностям добросовестно. Я не была заносчива и не держала зла на других. Я была всегда рада поделиться тем, что у меня было, с другими...»

11. «Я предложила рис, сваренный в молоке, монаху, идущему за подаянием...»

12. «Я предложила золотистой патоки...»

13. «Я предложила небольшой кусочек сахарного тростника...»

14. «Я предложила несколько фруктов timbaru...»

15. «Я предложила несколько сладких огурцов (kakkarika)…»

16. «Я предложила несколько огурцов (elaluka)…» 

17. «Я предложила плоды лианы…» 

18. «Я предложила цветы pharusaka…» 

19. «Я предложила горшок с горящими углями [видимо для обогрева]…» 

20. «Я предложила горсть кореньев...»

21. «Я предложила горсть мелких цветков…» 

22. «Я предложила связку корней лотоса…»

23. «Я предложила горсть листьев nimb...» 

24. «Я предложила выжимку из манго…»

25.  «Я предложила жаренных кунжутных семян…» 

26. «Я предложила пояс [видимо для монашеского одеяния]…» 

27. «Я предложила плечевой ремешок [видимо для монашеского одеяния]...»

28. «Я предложила повязку [видимо для перевязки раны]…

29. «Я предложила веер…»  

30. «Я предложила пальмовых листьев (в качестве веера)...»

31. «Я предложила павлинье перо, чтобы отгонять мух…»

32. «Я предложила зонтик…» 

33. «Я предложила сандалии...»

34. «Я предложила жаренную в масле лепешку…» 

35. «Я предложила засахаренных фруктов…» 

36. «Я предложила сладкий пирог монаху, идущему за подаянием. Таким образом, это даяние дало плод в виде рождения в прекрасной божественной обители.

Посмотрите на мой прекрасный дворец. Я сильная богиня, что принимает любое обличие и форму по своему желанию. Я выдающаяся богиня среди тысяч других.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

Учитель музыки Гуттила:

«Сегодня действительно радостный, необыкновенный и замечательный день в моей жизни. Я видел прекрасных богинь, которые способны принять любой облик по своему желанию.

Я узнал Дхамму от них. Я буду делать много благих дел, давать подаяние, соблюдать нравственные предписания и сдерживать себя, развивая самообладание. Если я сделаю это, то однажды я тоже буду рожден на небесах, где нет печали».

_________________________________________________________

45. В данной истории рассказывается, не о дворце небесного персонажа с таким именем, а идет отсылка к истории, рассказанной в одной из джатак (№243).

46. Отсылка к джатаке о Гуттилле, где Будда в одной из прошлых жизней был учителем музыки, и ему бросил вызов высокомерный ученик Мусила, которым был Дэвадатта. Гуттила призвал бога Сакку рассудить их в музыкальном состязании.

47. Бог Сакка.

48. Обладающая мощными психическими силами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2016), Мингалаба (06.01.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.6 (34) Ослепительный дворец (Daddalaga-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. И в то время в маленькой деревушке Налака, жил один мирской последователь, поддерживающий подаянием Достопочтенного тхеру Ревату [50], и имевший двух дочерей. Одну из них звали Бхадда, другую Субхадда. Бхадда, старшая из двух, отправилась жить в дом мужа, она была полна веры, радости и мудрости, но была бесплодной. Она сказала своему мужу: «У меня есть младшая сестра по имени Субхадда, возьми ее [второй женой]. Она даст сына, он будет и мне сыном, и род не прервется». Ее муж согласился и сделал, как она предложила. Бхадда советовала Субхадде: «Субхадда, радуйся, раздавая милостыню, и будь усердной в соблюдении норм правильного поведения, это принесет тебе великие плоды, как в нынешнем мире, что мы видим, так и в мире грядущем».

Однажды Субхадда, следуя совету своей сестры и действуя так, как она учила, пригласила Достопочтенного тхеру Ревату и еще семерых монахов, бывших вместе с ним, к себе в дом на обед, когда они проходили мимо ее дома. Имея радостный ум, она собственными руками угощала Достопочтенного тхеру Ревату и других монахов роскошными блюдами, твердыми и мягкими. После чего тхера с монахами поблагодарили ее и ушли. Спустя некоторое время Субхадда умерла и возродилась среди дэвов, что находят удовольствие в творении [Нимманарати]. А Бхадда, которая давала подношения отдельным людям [в индивидуальном порядке], возродилась после смерти в свите бога Сакки [в мире Таватимсы]. Субхадда, размышляя о причинах своего счастья, и подумав: «Вследствие каких действий и заслуг я возникла здесь?», поняла, что она достигла этого вследствие ее дара монахам, который она сделала по совету Бхадды. И как только она подумала: «Где теперь Бхадда?» она увидела, что та возродилась в свите Сакки и, испытывая сочувствие к ней, явилась в ее дворец. Затем Бхадда спросила ее… 

Деви Бхадда:

«Деви, ваша красота ослепительна, ваше тело светозарно, и ярко светит во всех направлениях, вы пребываете в окружении свиты многочисленных богинь. Вы превосходите всех дэвов Таватимсы своей красотой.

Я не видела вас раньше. Это первый раз, когда я вижу вас. Из какого мира вы пришли? Откуда вам известно мое имя?»

Деви Субхадда:

«Дорогая сестра, в моей прошлой жизни, когда я была в человеческом мире, меня звали Субхадда. Я была вашей младшей сестрой, и мы были женами одного мужа. После смерти, я покинула человеческий мир и переродилась среди дэвов мира Нимманарати».

Деви Бхадда:

«Те, кто обрел множество заслуг, перерождаются в мире Нимманарати. И вы родились в этом прекрасном мире. Великая деви, кто научил вас обретению заслуг? Какие деяния вы сделали? Каким наставлениям вы следовали? Я прошу вас, расскажите, как вы получили такие прекрасные плоды? Пожалуйста, расскажите, какой благой поступок привел к такому результату».

Деви Субхадда:

«В моей прошлой жизни, когда я жила в человеческом мире, я имела веру в Сангху [Будды]. Они были достойны даров, поэтому я предложила еду восьми монахам собственными руками.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Сестра, таков был благой поступок, что я совершила, чтобы иметь такое прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

Деви Бхадда:

«Я тоже имела веру в тех монахов. Но я предлагала им намного больше пищи, чем вы. И тем не менее, я родилась в более низком небесном мире, чем вы. Предложив меньше, как вы получили больший плод, чем я? Почему ваш поступок, принес такой результат?»

Деви Субхадда:

«Я знала благородного монаха по имени Ревата и была вдохновлена им. Однажды я пригласила восемь монахов, включая Достопочтенного Ревату, с намерением сделать индивидуальные подношения. Из сострадания ко мне, и чтобы помочь мне обрести больше заслуг, Достопочтенный Ревата сказал мне не делать отдельные подношения, а сделать подношение Благородной Сангхе – всей общине монахов. И я сделала именно так, как он посоветовал.

Мои подношения были сделаны Благородной Сангхе, которая имеет неизмеримые достоинства. А так, как вы предлагали пищу для отдельных монахов, ваши подношения были менее плодотворными».

Когда Субхадда сказала так, Бхадда, поняв смысл сказанного, и желая поступать в дальнейшем таким же образом, сказала…

Деви Бхадда:

«О, только теперь я поняла, что предложение даров Благородной Сангхе в целом, приносит большие плоды. Когда я вернусь в человеческий мир, я буду предлагать [дары] Благородной Сангхе, обретая еще большие заслуги. Отстраняясь от жадности, я буду старательно накапливать заслуги».

После этого, Субхадда вернулась в свой божественный мир. Тогда Сакка (Царь дэвов мира Таватимсы), видевший богиню, превосходящую всех дэвов мира Таватимсы красотой и божественным сиянием, сразу после того как Субхадда исчезла, спросил Бхадду...

Бог Сакка:

«Бхадда, что это за богиня, с которой вы говорили? Ее красота и божественное сияние превосходит всех дэвов мира Таватимсы».

Деви Бхадда:

«Бог Сакка, Предводитель Дэвов, в моей предыдущей жизни в человеческом мире, она была моей младшей сестрой. Мы были женами одного мужа. Она предложила еду Благородной Сангхе и обрела огромное количество заслуг. Именно поэтому она сияет так ярко».

Бог Сакка:

«О Бхадда, твоя младшая сестра предложила еду Благородной Сангхе, и в результате этого она светит так ярко.

Однажды, Будда находился на горе, называемой Утес Ястребов. Я спросил у Благословенного: «Кому следует предлагать пищу, чтобы получить наибольшие заслуги?» 

Будда, обладающий выдающейся способностью в знании действий и их результатов, ответил мне: «Если люди хотят получить наибольшие заслуги и переродиться в небесных мирах, они должны делать подношения Благородной Сангхе. 

Существует четыре типа Благородных учеников, практикующих Путь, и четыре других типа, которые достигли плодов Пути [51]. Они добродетельны, сосредоточенны и мудры».

Бхадда, я очень хорошо знаю, что эта Благородная Сангха обладает неизмеримыми достоинствами. Их жизнь преисполнена благих качеств, как великий океан. Они являются учениками лучшего Учителя среди людей. Эти ученики освещают мир, распространяя Дхамму.

Если кто-то предлагает еду и напитки для Благородной Сангхи, то этот дар принесет безмерные плоды. Будда, знающий мир, хвалит и поощряет людей, предлагающих дары для Благородной Сангхи.

После подношения даров, сделанных для Благородной Сангхи, дарителям следует помнить о сделанном даре, сохраняя восторг в своем сердце. Они будут жить, радуясь своей щедрой натуре. В результате, они смогут родиться в прекрасных небесных мирах».

Впоследствии, Сакка рассказал всю эту историю Достопочтенному тхере Маха-Моггаллане, который пересказал ее Благословенному (Будде). Благословенный (Будда) сделал это темой для наставления Дхамме.

______________________________________

50. Один из Арахантов.
51. Восемь типов личностей, достойных даров, о которых говорил Будда, например в АН 8.59 и в АН 8.60.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (05.01.2017), sergey (05.01.2017), Ануруддха (05.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2017), Йен (12.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.7 (35) Дворец Песавати (Pesavati-vimana) [Ниббана Сарипутты]*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. В то время, в поселении Налака, что в стране Магадха, в семье состоятельного домохозяина, жила невестка по имени Песавати. 

История гласит, что в прошлом, когда строилась золотая тхупа (священный памятник) протяженностью в йоджану для Благословенного (Будды) Кассапы, она, будучи молодой девушкой, пришла с матерью на место [строительства] памятника, и спросила свою мать: «Мама, у меня на шее небольшое золотое украшение. Я хотела бы отдать его для строительства этой огромной святыни». Ее мать сказала: «Хорошо, отдай», и сняв украшение с шеи дочери, она отдала его в руки ювелира, сказав: «Это вклад от этой девушки. Включите это в кирпич, что вы делаете». Золотых дел мастер сделал так. Потом, когда девушка умерла, то в силу этой конкретной заслуги, возродилась в мире дэвов, и переходя из одного хорошего рождения в другое, снова переродилась в поселении Налака, во времена нашего Благословенного (Будды), и достигла возраста двенадцати лет.

Однажды мать отправила ее за маслом, и она отправилась в лавку. Хозяин лавки откопал клад, закопанный его отцом, состоящий из большого количества монет, золота, жемчуга, драгоценных камней и ювелирных украшений. Лавочник увидел, что из-за плодов его деяний они выглядели как галька, небольшие обломки скал и гравий. Тогда он сложил из них кучу на видном месте, говоря себе: «Через силу тех, чьи заслуги велики, они вновь станут монетами, золотом, и т.п.».

Теперь девушка увидела эту кучу и сказала: «Почему эти монеты и драгоценности сложены тут? Наверное, их стоило бы положить в более подходящее место». Лавочник услышал это и подумал: «Эта девушка имеет большие заслуги. Силой ее заслуг, все это вновь стало золотом, драгоценностями и т.п., и будет иметь ценность для нас. Я буду относиться к ней с добротой». И он пошел к ее матери, и попросил ее замуж, говоря: «Отдайте эту девочку за моего сына», он дал большие богатства, они отпраздновали свадьбу и он привел девушку в свой дом.

Затем, видя ее добродетельное поведение, он открыл свою кладовую и спросил: «Что ты здесь видишь?», и она ответила: «Я вижу груды монет, золота и драгоценных камней», и тогда он сказал: «Это все было недоступно из-за плодов наших (плохих) поступков, а из-за плодов твоих заслуг, это вновь обрело ценность. Отныне, в этом доме только ты должна владеть всем. Мы будем использовать только то, что ты выделишь нам». С тех пор, люди знали ее Песавати.

И в то время Достопочтенный тхера, полководец Дхаммы (Сарипутта), зная, что срок его жизни подошел к концу, подумал: «Я должен дать дар (Дхаммы) моей матери, брахманке Рупасари, отплатив за ее заботу, после чего достигну окончательной ниббаны». Он подошел к Благословенному (Будде), и сообщил ему о (приближении) своей окончательной ниббаны. По указанию Учителя (Будды), он явил [сангхе] великое чудо, многократно выразил почтение Благословенному (Будде), и пустился в путь, останавливаясь и совершая поклоны Благословенному (Будде), пока не скрылся с его глаз. После чего он еще раз поклонился и покинул монастырь, окруженный собранием монахов. Он дал распоряжения сангхе монахов, утешил Достопочтенного Ананду, и сказал четырехчастному собранию [52], сопровождающему его, повернуть обратно, и в должное время достиг поселения Налака. Там он способствовал матери достичь плода вхождения в поток (sotapana) и на рассвете достиг окончательной ниббаны, в комнате, где он родился. Затем дэвы и люди провели там семь дней, отдавая дань почтения его телу. Был сложен погребальный костер в сто локтей с алоэ, сандалом и т.п.

Песавати, тоже слышала об окончательной ниббане тхеры, и сказала: «Я хочу почтить его!» Она наполнила коробки золотыми цветами благовониями, и сказала о своем желании пойти на церемонию своему свекру. И хотя он сказал ей: «Ты беременна, а там людская толчея, пошли лучше слуг с цветами и благовониями, а сама остаться здесь». Но она, будучи преисполнена веры, подумала: «Даже если будет опасность для моей жизни, я все равно пойду и проведу церемонию почтения лично», и не приняв его совета, она поехала туда вместе со слугами, воздала почтение цветами и благовониями, и стояла с почтительно сложенными руками.

И в это время один из слонов, принадлежащих царской свите, что явились на церемонию, побежал в сторону людей. Люди увидев это, испугались и в страхе побежали. Толпа насмерть затоптала Песавати, которая была сбита с ног. Она участвовала в церемонии почтения тхеры, и умерла с умом, преисполненным веры и радости, возродившись в мире (на небе) Таватимсы. Задумавшись над причиной своего блага и проникнув в его причину, она увидела, что это было участие в церемонии почтения тела тхеры, с умом наполненным верой и радостью по отношению к Трех Драгоценностям (Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе). И тогда она явилась [в земной мир] в своем дворце, чтобы почтить Благословенного (Будду). Спустившись из дворца, она встала перед ним в почтительной позе, со сложенными руками. 

В это время, Достопочтенный тхера Вангиса, который сидел рядом с Благословенным (Буддой), сказал так: «Благословенный, я хотел бы спросить у этой богини, какие дела (заслуги) она и сделала…» Благословенный молча согласился. Затем Достопочтенный тхера Вангиса сказал:

Достопочтенный Вангиса:

«Сверкающий хрусталь, переплетенный золотом и серебром, играющий многими цветами. Я вижу восхитительный дворец, прекрасно украшенные арки и золотой песок вокруг.

Как солнце, тысячей лучей рассеивает тьму и светит в небе, в десяти направлениях. Точно также ваш дворец, светится в высоком небе, подобно пылающей комете в ночи.

Он слепит глаза как молния. Громкие звуки лютни, барабана и тарелок, великолепные, как в городе Индры, полном развлечений.

Красные, белые и синие лотосы, йодхика, гандика и анояка, цветущие деревья сала и асока. Воздух наполнен прекрасным ароматом многих превосходных деревьев.

Восхитительные бассейны с водой, чистой как бриллиант, окружены пальмами, с которых свисают цветущие лианы.

Самые прекрасные цветы, которые растут в воде, на земле, или на деревьях, что есть в мире людей и в мире дэвов, все они растут в вашем жилище.

Прекрасная дэви, расскажите какому учению вы следовали прежде? В результате каких заслуг вы обрели такое большое счастье и столь прекрасную обитель?»

Дэви:

«Вокруг моего дворца живут различные виды птиц, таких как цапли, павлины, куропатки, утки, гуси и кукушки. Их прекрасные песни всегда можно услышать в нем.

 Мой дворец находится в окружении многих видах божественных деревьев и цветов, таких как жасмины, розовые яблони и деревья асока. Это великолепно. Я объясню, как я получила его, Достопочтенный.

В славной Восточной Магадхе, есть поселение под названием Налака. Раньше я жила невесткой там. Там меня знали, как Песавати.

Там Достопочтенный Сарипутта достиг окончательной Ниббаны при кончине. Он обладал неизмеримыми благими качествами. Он был уважаем и любим дэвами и людьми. Он был очень умелым в понимании и объяснении Дхаммы. Я также была очень вдохновлена его качествами.

Он был в своей последней жизни и носил свое окончательное тело. Он был великим провидцем. Этот великий Учитель достиг окончательной Ниббаны при кончине, не оставляя ничего в этом мире.

С радостью в сердце я возложила благоухающие цветы к его телу во время его похорон. Благодаря этому, умерев, после смерти я возродилась в этом дворце на небесах Таватимсы».

_____________________________________

52. Монахи (bhikkhu), монахини (bhikkhuni), миряне (upasaka) и мирянки (upasika).

----------

sergey (12.04.2017), Ануруддха (12.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2017), Йен (12.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.8 (36) Дворец Маллики (Mallika-vimana)*

После того как Благословенный (Будда) дал прибежище (утешение) миру, выполнил свой долг Будды, от времени приведения в движение колеса Дхаммы, до момента посвящения странствующего аскета Субхадды, то на рассвете ночи полнолуния, в месяц Висакха, между парой деревьев сала в Упаваттане – саловой роще царей Малла в Кусинаре, он ушел, полностью растворившись в элементе ниббаны, которая не имеет остатка. И в то время, как дэвы и люди отдавали дань почтение его телу, мирская последовательница из Кусинара – Маллика, царского рода Маллов, жена Бандхулы, с верой и благоговением, омыла благовонной водой свою огромную золотую диадему, которая была столь же роскошной, что и у мирской последовательницы Висакхи, отполировала ее с помощью тонкой ткани, и с множеством других вещей: благовоний, цветочных гирлянд и т.п., с почтением возложила к телесным останкам Благословенного (Будды).

Это краткое изложение, но полная история Маллики содержится в комментарии к Дхаммападе.

Когда Маллика умерла, то возродилась среди дэвов неба Тридцати Трех (Таватимса). Благодаря ее подношению, она испытывала великолепное, несравненное божественное блаженство. Одежды, украшения, дворцы, блистательные как семь драгоценных камней, имеющие ослепительный блеск чистейшего золота, сияющие во всех направлениях золотым светом, словно осыпая их золотыми брызгами.

Теперь Достопочтенный тхера Нарада, находясь среди дэвов, увидел ее подошел к ней, она встретила его с благоговением стоя в почтительной позе с руками сложенными перед собой. Он спросил ее.

Достопочтенный Нарада:

«Дэви, вы одеты в божественные золотые одежды и золотые украшения. Золотые знамена развеваются в небе. Даже без этих украшений, вы сияете ослепительно.

Вы носите золотые браслеты, цепочки и ожерелье из камней. На вашей голове золотая диадема, а ваше тело покрыто золотистой сетью.

Вы украшены различными видами гирлянд, сделанных из золота, рубинов, жемчуга, берилла, кошачьего глаза и других драгоценных камней, прозрачных как голубиный глаз

Эти гирлянды издают прекрасную музыку, как песни сладкоголосых павлинов, гусей и кукушек, как будто играет симфония пяти инструментов.

Божественная колесница также украшена красивыми драгоценными камнями и цвет каждой части на колеснице гармонично подобран.

Ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, когда вы путешествуете в этой колеснице, подобно золотому изваянию. Какие достойные поступки вы сделали, чтобы получить этот результат?»

Дэви :

«Золотую, чистую, светлую, украшенную драгоценными камнями и усыпанную жемчугом диадему, покрытую тончайшей золотой сетью, я с умом полным веры и благоговения, возложила в качестве пожертвования, когда Готама достиг окончательной, неизмеримой ниббаны.

И совершив этот благой поступок, проявив щедрость, восхваляемую Благословенным, теперь я радуюсь в небесном мире, счастлива и не знаю печали».

И во время Собора, эта история со слов Достопочтенного тхеры Нарады была запомнена теми, кто был занят составлением собрания Дхаммы [Канона]. Именно так эта беседа и была добавлена в собрание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.9 (37) Дворец прекрасных глаз (visalakkhi-vimana)*

После окончательной ниббаны Благословенного (Будды), когда царь Аджатасатту построил в Раджагахе большую тхупу (ступа, священный памятник), поместив в нее свою долю мощей Благословенного, было проведено праздничное почтение (тхупы и останков Благословенного). Дочь изготовителя гирлянд по имени Сунанда, мирская последовательница, ученица Благородных, вступившая в поток, отправила ароматные гирлянды к тхупе, а во время соблюдения Упосатхи, ходила (к тхупе) сама, чтобы выразить почтение. Умерев позже, она переродилась в свите Сакки, и он, входя в один прекрасный день в рощу Читталата, увидел ее, стоящую там, незатронутую действием сияния [53]. И он спросил ее, о причине этого:

Бог Сакка:

«Деви, с большими красивыми глазами, явившаяся в окружении большой свиты других богинь в восхитительной роще Читталата. Кто вы?

Когда боги Неба Таватимсы входят в эту рощу, их тела, лошади и колесницы становятся более красивыми.

Но на вас не появилось чудесных украшений, и все равно вы чрезвычайно красивы. Скажите, какие благие дела вы сделали, чтобы приобрести эту красоту?»

Деви:

«Господин, я получил это небесное рождение, прекрасное тело и божественные психические силы благодаря моим достойным делам. Я скажу вам, что я сделала.

В человеческом мире я жила в прекрасном городе Раджагаха. Меня звали Сунанда, и я была мирской последовательницей Великого Будды. 

Я имела веру, добродетели и был очень щедрой. Я имела большое доверие к благородным монахам с чистыми умами. Я предлагала им одежды, еду, места отдыха и светильники.

Я соблюдала восемь заповедей четыре раза в месяц, на каждой из четырех фаз Луны. Я вела сдержанную жизнь, и был очень щедра.

Я воздерживалась от убийства, воровства, лжи и приема опьяняющих напитков. Я не изменяла мужу. Я с радостью придерживалась этих пяти заповедей каждый день. 

Я была мирской последовательницей Величайшего Будды Готамы, который имел большую мудрость, чтобы видеть реальность мира. Я была достаточно мудра, чтобы понять Четыре Благородные Истины.

Служанка, работающая на моих родственников, каждый день приносила мне цветочные гирлянды. Я с радостью поднесла эти цветочные гирлянды к тхупе с останками Великого Будды. 

Я также приходила на пуджи перед тхупой каждые восемь дней. С большой верой я лично возлагала гирлянды и благовония к тхупе. Бог Сакка, я получила это небесное рождение, прекрасное тело и божественные психические силы, поднеся цветочные гирлянды.

Я также собрала благие заслуги, соблюдая заповеди, но они еще не созрели. Господин, я думаю, что у меня еще есть желание возвращаться [в мир]».

Сакка позже пересказал эту беседу Достопочтенному тхере Вангисе. Эта история, со слов Достопочтенного тхеры Вангисы была запомнена теми, кто был занят составлением собрания Дхаммы [Канона]. Именно так эта история была добавлена в собрание.

_______________________________________

53. Роща Читталата имеет свойство создавать иллюзию вокруг дэвов, входящих в нее. Облик дэвов изменяется под действием сияния Читталаты, они становятся прекраснее, на них возникают прекрасные божественные украшения и атрибуты, а их сияние возрастает. Сунанда же оказалась невосприимчива к этой силе рощи Читталаты, оставшись в своем истинном облике, что удивило Сакку.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2017), Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*3.10 (38) Дворец кораллового дерева (Paricchattaka-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) жил в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. Однажды благочестивый мирской последователь принимал Благословенного (Будду) в своем доме с большим почетом. В то время одна женщина собирала дрова в лесу и увидела дерево асока в цвету. Собрав благоухающие цветы, она сделала из них гирдянды, пошла и разложила их вокруг Благословенного (Будды), почтительно поклонилась ему и ушла. Умерев позже, она возродилась среди дэвов небес Тридцати Трех (Таватимса), и наслаждалась в роще Нандана, вместе со своей свитой танцующих нимф на празднике [посвященном цветению] кораллового дерева. Там ее увидел Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана и спросил ее таким образом:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, это коралловое дерево красивое и восхитительное. Вы делаете гирлянды из цветов этого дерева и при этом радостно поете. 

Когда вы танцуете, то распространяете вокруг себя красивые божественные звуки и восхитительный аромат. 

Во время танца ваши волосы перетекают волнами, а колокольчики в ваших волосах переливаются красивым перезвоном, подобно симфонии пяти музыкальных инструментов.

Кроме того, когда дует ветер то диадема на вашей голове издает волшебную, божественную музыку. Ваша диадема выглядит и издает прекрасный аромат, подобный цветам дерева manjusaka.

Вы наслаждаетесь этими божественными ароматами, и созерцаете божественные красоты. Скажите, какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, чтобы наслаждаться этим счастьем?»

Дэви:

 «Когда я была в человеческом мире, то в один прекрасный день, я собрала цветы дерева асоки, и поднесла Благословенному (Будде) гирлянды из цветов асоки, огненных, сияющих, издающих прекрасный аромат.

Также я совершала много благих дел, как учил Благословенный (Будда). Вот почему, сегодня я живу, наслаждаясь счастьем на этом небе, без какой-либо скорби и печали».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4. Малиновая глава (Manjitthaka-vaggo)*

*4.1 (39) Малиновый дворец (Manjitthaka-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. Когда он был принят в доме мирского последователя способом, описанным в предыдущей истории, одна служанка собрала цветы с цветущих саловых деревьев, нанизав их на нити для гирлянд, а потом собрала еще большое количество цветов, что упали с деревьев. Войдя в город, она увидела Благословенного (Будду) сидящего в павильоне, и с умом наполненным радостью, она выразила почтение развесив гирлянды, расставив букеты, и разбросав вокруг остальные цветы, почтительно поклонилась, и сделав тройной обход вокруг него, пошла дальше. После смерти, она возродилась среди дэвов небес Тридцати Трех (Таватимса). Для нее возник дворец из малинового хрусталя, вокруг которого раскинулась большая роща саловых деревьев, а земля вокруг них была усыпана золотым песком. Когда богиня вышла из дворца и вошла в саловую рощу, ветви низко склонились и лепестки цветов посыпались дождем. Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, как описано выше, подошел к ней и спросил ее:

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«В малиновом дворце, усыпанным золотым песком, вы наслаждаетесь божественной сладкозвучной музыкой, подобной симфонии пяти музыкальных инструментов.

Спускаясь из этого величественного дворца сделанного из драгоценных камней, вы входите в саловую рощу, деревья которой всегда в цвету.

Каждое дерево, под которым вы стоите, сгибает свои ветви, и сбрасывает цветы, проливая на вас дождь из великолепных лепестков.

Аромат саловой рощи, разносится ветром во все стороны, привлекая великолепных птиц, как дерево манджусака.

Вы наслаждаетесь великолепным ароматом и видами неземной красоты. Скажите, какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, чтобы наслаждаться этим счастьем?»

Деви:

«Когда я была человеком в человеческом мире, я прислуживала в доме семьи моего мужа. Увидев сидящего Будду, я рассыпала цветы саловых деревьев вокруг него.

С радостью в сердце, своими руками, я поднесла Будде гирлянды, сплетенные мною из цветов.

Совершив этот почтительный поступок, восхваляемый Буддой, теперь я радуюсь, не зная скорби и печали».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.2 (40) Сверкающий дворец (Pabhassara-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Раджагахе. В то время в Раджагахе был мирской последователь, поддерживающий (подаянием) тхеру Маха-Могаллану. Одна из его дочерей, наделенная верой и радостью, также имела большое почтение к монахам. Однажды Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, отправившийся за подаянием в Раджагаху подошел к их дому. Девушка, увидев его переполнялась радостью, подготовила место (для сидения), и, когда тхера сидел там, она выразила почтение, поднеся гирлянду из жасмина и наполнила его чашу патокой. Желая отблагодарить ее, тхера остался сидеть [чтобы дать наставления]. Девушка, объяснила, что из-за большого количества домашней работы, ей некогда слушать, сказав: «Я буду слушать Дхамму в другой день», почтительно поклонилась тхере и простилась с ним. И в тот же день она умерла и возродилась среди дэвов мира Тридцати Трех (Таватимса). Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, как описано выше, подошел к ней и спросил ее в стихах…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви сияющей красоты, вы одеты в великолепные, ярко сверкающие одежды, наделены психической силой, ваши конечности мерцают, как будто намазаны пастой из сандалового дерево. Вы приветствуете меня почтительно склонившись. Кто вы?

Ваш роскошный трон украшен различными драгоценными камнями. Когда вы сидите на нем, вы сияете, подобно царю дэвов Сакке в небесной роще Нандана.

Прекрасная дэви, какие добродетели вы совершали в прошлом? Скажите, какая заслуга привела вас в этот мир?»

Спрошенная тхерой таким образом, богиня объясняет в этих стихах…

Дэви:

«Когда вы шли за милостыней, я дала вам гирлянду и патоку, Достопочтенный. В результате того поступка, теперь я наслаждаюсь в мире дэвов.

Но Достопочтенный, я сожалею о том, что не стала слушать Дхамму, в совершенстве изложенную Царем Дхаммы (Буддой).

Да будете вы благословенны, тот, кто будучи сострадательным по отношению ко мне, хотел наставить меня в Учении, в совершенстве изложенным Царем Дхаммы (Буддой).

Тот, кто укоренился в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе, превосходят меня в жизненном сроке, славе и блеске. Эти дэвы превосходят меня величием, красотой и сверхъестественными силами».

----------

Ануруддха (10.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.3 (41) Дворец-слон (Naga-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал возле Баранаси, в оленьем парке Исипатана. В то время одна мирская последовательница, что жила в Баранаси, имеющая веру, соблюдающая обеты (нравственные заповеди), соткала пару одежд для Благословенного (Будды) и тщательно омыла их. Подойдя, она положила их к ногам (Благословенного) и сказала: «Пусть Достопочтенный сострадательно примет эту пару мантий, чтобы это послужило благополучию и счастью». Благословенный (Будда) принял их, и учил ее Дхамме в соответствии с ее уровнем понимания. В заключении, она получила плод вхождения в поток (sotapana), почтительно поклонилась Благословенному (Будде), церемониально обошла вокруг него, и пошла домой. Вскоре после этого она умерла, и возродилась среди дэвов Тридцати Трех (Таватимса), став возлюбленной Сакки (царя дэвов) по имени Ясуттара. В силу ее благих заслуг возник благородный слон, покрытые золотой сетью. На его спине возвышался павильон, украшенный драгоценными камнями, а внутри располагался прекрасно украшенный трон. В его бивнях было два прекрасных лотосовых пруда, с яркими лотосами и водяными лилиями. Стоя в чашечках лотосов, прекрасные дэвы играли на музыкальных инструментах, танцевали и пели.

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Баранаси столько, сколько он пожелал, после чего отправился в Саватхи. Оказавшись там, он пребывал в Джетаване. Дэви, созерцая причину своего блаженства, поняла: «Оно имеет в качестве своей причины подарок, что был сделан Благословенному», и преисполненная счастьем, верой и благоговением к нему, она пришла по небу на спине ее славного слона, когда была глубокая ночь. Спустившись оттуда, она поклонилась Благословенному (Будде) и почтительно сложив ладони, встала рядом. Достопочтенный тхера Вангиса, с одобрения Благословенного (Будды) спросил ее так…

Достопочтенный Вангиса:

«На огромном, могучем слоне, красиво украшенном драгоценными камнями, покрытым сеткой из золота, вы, прекрасная дэви, сошли сюда с небес по воздуху.

На его бивнях возникают лотосовые пруды в кристально чистой водой. Среди цветущих лотосов звучит волшебная музыка и танцуют прекрасные дэвы.

Ваше величие и психические силы огромны даже для дэвов. Какие добродетельные поступки вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире? Что послужило причиной сияния, озаряющего все направления?»

Дэви:

«Отправившись из Баранаси, пару одеяний я Будде поднесла. Поклонившись ему, я села на землю рядом. Радуясь, я подняла свои сложенные руки в знак почтения.

Будда, чья кожа напоминает золото, научил меня происхождению страданий, (которые) непостоянны. И безусловному прекращению страданий, (которое) вечно. Он научил меня способу, с помощью которого я могу это постигнуть. 

Кратким был срок моей жизни. Умерев там, я возникла в мире дэвов Таватимса, став супругой Сакки (царя дэвов), прославленного повсюду, по имени Ясуттара».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.4 (42) Дворец Аломы (Aloma-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал возле Баранаси, в оленьем парке Исипатана. Однажды он отправился в Баранаси за подаянием. Бедная женщина по имени Алома увидела его и с умом преисполненным верой и радостью, не имея ничего другого, что могло быть дано, подумав: «Даже такая вещь, поднесенная Благословенному (Будде) будет большой заслугой для меня», предложила засохшую, раскрошившуюся куммасу (пресную лепешку). Благословенный (Будда) принял ее, и женщина испытала радость. Позже она умерла, и возродилась среди дэвов Тридцати Трех (Таватимса). Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам… …спросил ее…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В Баранаси, с верой и радостью, я дала Будде, сыну солнца, сухой кумассы своими руками.

Кусок кумассы, который я дала, был сухим, несоленым и не вкусным. Но посмотрите на результат этого крошечного подаяния! Кто не захочет обретать заслуги, увидев счастье Аломы здесь?

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».



*4.5 (43) Дворец дарительницы рисовой каши (Kanajikadayika-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Андхакавинде. В то время в животе Благословенного (Будды) возникла болезнь ветра. И Благословенный (Будда) сказал Достопочтенному тхере Ананде: «Когда вы пойдете за подаянием, принеси Ананда какой-нибудь жидкой рисовой каши в качестве лекарства для меня». «Я сделаю так, Достопочтенный», – сказал Ананда, и взяв чашу (Будды), которая были подарена великими царями, он встал у двери дома врача, который поддерживал (Ананду) подаянием. Жена врача, увидев его, вышла к нему на встречу, поклонилась, и взяв чашу спросила у тхеры: «Какое лекарство вам нужно, Достопочтенный?» Она была сообразительной женщиной и поняла: «Тхера приходит сюда, когда ему нужно лекарство, а не еда», и когда он сказал: «Жидкая каша», она подумала: «Это лекарство не для Достопочтенного (Ананды), ведь эта чаша самого Благословенного (Будды). «Присаживайтесь Достопочтенный, дайте мне приготовить кашу, подходящую для защитника мира», и преисполненная радостью и благоговением, она приготовила рисовую кашу, на сахарном соке ююбы [54], наполнила чашу, а также приготовила другой еды, и передала с ним. Благодаря этому, болезнь Благословенного (Будды) была облегчена. Потом женщина умерла, возникла среди дэвов мира Тридцати Трех (Таватимса) и была счастлива, наслаждаясь великим божественным блаженством. Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам… …спросил ее…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В человеческом мире я жила в городе Андхакавинда. Там я приготовила для Будды, сына солнца, рисовую кашу с ююбой, приправленную маслом. 

Добавив перца, чеснока и ламаджаки. [55] С радостью и благоговением в сердце, я передала ее Благословенному.

Если кто-либо становится прекрасной супругой Царя-миродержца, счастье что она испытывает, не стоит даже одной шестнадцатой результата, что принес дар этой рисовой каши.

Сто золотых монет, сто коней, сто колесниц, запряженных мулами, сто тысяч дев, увешанных украшениями – счастье, полученное от обладания всем этим, не стоит и шестнадцатой части результата, от дара этой рисовой каши.

Сто гималайских слонов, с бивнями круглыми, как колеса, и шеями, убранными золотыми украшениями, не стоят одной шестнадцатой результата, от дара этой рисовой каши.

Даже если кто-то стал господствовать над Четырьмя Континентами, став Царем-миродержцем, то даже это не стоит одной шестнадцатой результата, от дара этой рисовой каши».

__________________________________________

54. Зизифус, китайский финик, жужуба (Ziziphus Jujuba) – дерево, имеющее очень сладкие плоды.

55.  Корень ветиверии (Andropogon muricatus) или лекарственное масло из этого растения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.6 (44) Дворец-монастырь (Vihara-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в Джетаване. В это время Висакху – великую мирскую последовательницу, в один из праздничных дней, друзья уговорили совершить прогулку по парку в большой компании друзей и слуг. Искупавшись, умастившись душистым маслом и поев вкусной еды, она надела свою «великую диадему» и, окруженная свитой из пяти сотен спутников, выдвинулась из дома с этой великой процессией. Направляясь в сторону парка, она подумала: «Какая польза для меня от этих забав и светских бесед, будто бы я молодая девица? Лучше я пойду в монастырь, поклониться Благословенному (Будде) и Достопочтенным [монахам], и буду слушать Дхамму, вдохновляющую ум». Добравшись до монастыря, она спешилась, сняла «великую диадему», отдав ее в руки служанки. Подойдя к Благословенному, она почтительно поприветствовала его и села в стороне. Она слушала Дхамму, после чего почтительно поклонилась Благословенному (Будде), и церемониально обойдя вокруг него, ушла из монастыря. Отойдя на некоторое расстояние от монастыря, она сказала девушке-служанке: «Подай мою «великую диадему» я надену ее». Девушка завернула диадему в ткань, и положив ее рядом со входом в монастырь, гуляла туда-сюда с другими служанками, а когда пришло время уходить, забыла про нее. Она призналась: «Госпожа, я забыла ваше украшение. Оно должно быть там. Я принесу его». Она хотела вернуться, но Висакха сказала: «Если она была положена и забыта в монастыре, то пускай послужит для пользы монастыря», –  и она вернулась в монастырь, подошла к Благословенному (Будде), поклонилась и объявила о своем намерении, сказав: «Достопочтенный, я хотела бы построить новый монастырь, пусть Благословенный (Будда) из сострадания даст свое согласие. И Благословенный (Будда) дал согласие, сохраняя молчание. Когда Висакха отдала в дар украшение, которое стоило 90 100 000 крор, Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана руководил постройкой нового монастыря. Постройка монастыря была завершена за девять месяцев. Для Будды и собрания монахов было построено сооружение, достойное для их обители, с тысячью прекрасных комнат: пятью сотнями комнат на нижнем этаже и пятью сотнями комнат на верхнем этаже. Как говорили, он был подобен дворцам дэвов, его пол походил на мозаику из драгоценных камней, украшенный прекрасными орнаментами и узорами, гармоничное распределение пространства, ровные стены с прекрасной белой штукатуркой, украшенные красивой резной работой по дереву, отполированные столбы, стропила, балки, карнизы, дверные косяки, окна, лестницы и т.д. Также качественно и искусно были устроены вспомогательные здания, павильоны и аллеи обители. Когда монастырь был закончен, смета составила 90,000,000 крор. Когда Висакха поднялась в здание, вместе с пятью сотнями спутниц, и увидев его великолепие, радостно сказала им: «Какие бы заслуги я не приобрела от строительства этого великолепного монастыря, сорадуйтесь этому, так как я разделяю эти заслуги с вами». «Действительно, так оно и будет, так оно и будет» – сказали они, и преисполненные веры, радовались.

В связи с этим, некоторые из ее спутниц, участвующие в разделении заслуг с особой мыслью [сорадованием], после смерти возродились среди дэвов Таватимсы. Через силу заслуг для них появились великолепные дворцы с остроконечными крышами, которые могли летать по небу, прекрасные сады, лотосовые пруды, и т.п., шестнадцать йоджан в длину, ширину и высоту, излучавшие сияние на расстояние в сто йоджан. Куда бы они не шли, их сопровождала свита из тысяч танцующих и поющих нимф. 

Висакха же, из-за ее великой щедрости и сильной веры, после смерти переродилась среди дэвов, которые находят удовольствие в творении [Nimmanarati] и стала старшей супругой Суниммиты, дэвы-царя этого мира. Достопочтенный тхера Ануруддха, путешествуя по мирам дэвов, увидел подругу Висакхи, которая возродилась в мире Тридцати Трех (Таватимса), и он спросил ее таким образом…

Достопочтенный Ануруддха:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Когда вы танцуете, от всех ваших конечностей струятся прекрасные звуки, приятные слуху.

Когда вы танцуете, от всех ваших конечностей развеваются прекрасные запахи, сладкие восхитительные ароматы.

Во время каждого покачивания вашего тела, украшения, вплетенные в ваши волосы, издают прекрасные звуки, подобные симфонии пяти инструментов.

Также ваши серьги, дрожащие на ветру, издают звуки, подобные симфонии пяти инструментов.

И сладкий аромат этих восхитительных гирлянд на вашей голове, разносится во всех направлениях, подобно аромату цветов дерева манджусака.

Вы вдыхаете этот сладкий аромат, вы видите неземную красоту. Скажите Деви, какие благие дела дали такой плод?»

Дэви:

«В Саваттхи, Достопочтенный господин, моя подруга построила большой монастырь для Сангхи. Я, имея в сердце веру, радовалась [ее заслугам], увидев этот прекрасный монастырь.

В силу этой чистой радости, я получила прекрасный дворец, простирающийся на шестнадцать йоджан во все стороны. Благодаря моей психической силе, он может перемещаться по воздуху. 

Этот дворец с остроконечной крышей, имеет идеальные пропорции и совершенно разделенные пространства внутри. Ослепительно, он сияет на сто йоджан вокруг.

Лотосовые пруды с прозрачными водами, в которых плавают красивые рыбы, окаймлены золотым песком. 

Их поверхность покрыта различными лотосами и белыми водяными лилиями, которые издают упоительный, прекрасный аромат вокруг.

Рощи розовых яблонь, джэкфрутов, пальм и различных цветущих деревьев растут в оранжереях, находящихся внутри дворца.

Множество нимф, играющих прекрасную музыку на различных божественных инструментах, окружают меня. Для людей, увидеть все это великолепие даже во вне, было бы великим счастьем.

Дворец, подобный этому, прекрасный, великолепного вида, блестящий во всех отношениях, был создан моей заслугой. Это плод человеческих заслуг (достойных поступков)».

Тогда Достопочтенный, желая, чтобы она рассказала о месте возрождения Висакхи, произнес этот стих:

«Благодаря этой чистой радости, вы получили дворец, прекрасный, великолепного вида. И эта женщина, та самая, что совершила дар, расскажи мне о ее возрождении. Где она возникла?»

Отвечая на вопрос Достопочтенного, дэви сказала:

«Она была моей подругой, Достопочтенный господин, построившей большой монастырь для Сангхи. Она постигла Дхамму и возникла среди дэвов, наслаждающихся творением [Nimmanarati].

Она является главной царицей Суниммиты. Я даже не могу вообразить какие наслаждения она испытывает там, благодаря ее поступку. То, о чем вы меня спрашивали, Достопочтенный: «Где она возникла?», я объяснила, как есть.

Призываем других впредь, чтобы с радостью они дарили дары Сангхе и слушали Дхамму, с верой и блаженством в уме. [Разумно используйте] ваше рождение среди людей, которое очень трудно получить. 

Учитель (Будда), с кожей, напоминающей золото, учил этому Пути, своим голосом [подобным голосу] Брахмы. С радостью в сердце, дарите дары Сангхе. Эти дары, [подаренные] с верой, будут иметь великие плоды.

Эти восемь видов людей, восхваляемые мудрыми, четыре пары – это они [56]. Достойны получения даров, эти ученики Благословенного (Будды). Дары им – [приносят] великие плоды.

Четыре – в Пути, и четыре – утвержденные в его плодах. Эта Сангха находится в праведности, [обладая] нравственностью, сосредоточением и мудростью [57].

Для людей, существ, что дают милостыню, в надежде получить заслуги, щедрость дара Сангхе приносит пользу в рождении. Такой дар – приносит великий плод.

Эта Сангха, широко распространена и обширна. Она безмерна, как море, океан. Ученики Героя среди людей, приносят свет туда, где они произносят Дхамму.

Дар, посвященный Сангхе – это дар, правильно данный, правильно предложенный, правильно пожертвованный. Этот дар, посвященный Сангхе – приносит великий плод (пользу) и восхваляем мудрецами мира.

Вспоминающие такие заслуги, те, кто живут в мире с радостью, разрушив пятна скупости с корнем, возникают в непорочных небесных местах».

И Достопочтенный Ануруддха тхера, вернувшись в мир людей, пересказал эту историю Благословенному (Будде), как он слышал ее от этой дэви. Благословенный (Будда), сделал это темой для наставления Дхамме.

___________________________________________

56. См. АН 8.59 и АН 8.60

57. Sīla, Samādhi, Paññā.

----------

Ануруддха (25.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.7 (45) Дворец четырех женщин (Caturitthi-vimana)*

Когда Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по мирам дэвов, как было сказано выше, отправился в мир Таватимса. Там у четырех дворцов подряд он увидел четырех дэви (богинь), наслаждающихся божественным блаженством, со свитами из тысячи нимф, и спросил у каждой из них, благодаря каким благим делам, они достигли этого состояния. И они, отвечая на его вопрос, рассказали, каждая в свою очередь. Во времена Благословенного Кассапы (предыдущего Будды), эти женщины были рождены в хороших семьях в городе Паннаката в царстве Есика. Достигнув брачного возраста, они были выданы замуж, и стали жить в домах своих мужей в том же городе. Они жили в гармонии. Одна из них увидела монаха, идущего за подаянием, и с умом, наполненным верой и радостью, поднесла ему горсть желтых кувшинок, вторая поднесла горсть голубых лотосов другому монаху, третья поднесла горсть белых лотосов, а четвертая поднесла жасминовые бутоны. Потом они умерли и возродились в мире Таватимса. Каждая из них имела свиту из тысячи нимф. После того как они наслаждались божественным блаженством в течении [одного] срока жизни, они в силу действия остатка заслуг, родились [еще раз] в одном месте [мире Таватимсы], во время существования этого Будды, и были спрошены Достопочтенным тхерой Маха-Моггалланой, как описано…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Я дала горсть желтых кувшинок монаху, который шел за подаянием в славном городе Паннаката, в великом и прекрасном человеческом царстве Есика.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

У второй богини Достопочтенный Маха-Моггаллана спросил:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях… 

…и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Я дала горсть голубых лотосов монаху, который шел за подаянием в славном городе Паннаката, в великом и прекрасном человеческом царстве Есика.

Благодаря этому благому делу… 

…это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

У третьей богини Достопочтенный Маха-Моггаллана спросил:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях… 

…и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Белым был их цвет, зелеными наружные лепестки, они выросли в озерной воде, я дала их монаху, который шел за подаянием в славном городе Паннаката, в великом и прекрасном человеческом царстве Есика.

Благодаря этому благому делу… 

…это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

У четвертой богини Достопочтенный Маха-Моггаллана спросил:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая светит во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Я Сумана, бутоны жасмина, цвета слоновой кости, дала я с сердцем полным радости монаху, который шел за подаянием в славном городе Паннаката, в великом и прекрасном человеческом царстве Есика.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое светит во всех направлениях».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.8 (46) Манговый дворец (Amba-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи. В то время, одна мирская последовательница, услышав о том, какие великие заслуги приносит дар жилищ, и преисполнившись намерения [совершить такой дар Сангхе], отправилась к Благословенному (Будде). Почтительно поприветствовав Благословенного (Будду), она сказала: «Достопочтенный, я желаю построить жилища [в качестве дара Сангхе]. Я прошу, чтобы вы указали подходящее место». Благословенный (Будда) поручил это монахам. Монахи указали ей подходящее место. Тогда она возвела там прекрасные жилища, и насадила вокруг манговые деревья. Жилища, окруженные со всех сторон рядами манговых деревьев, дающих приятную тень, с дорожками усыпанными белым песком, были подобны прекрасным жемчужным нитям. Женщина украсила жилища разноцветными гобеленами, цветочными гирляндами и благоухающими венками, как хоромы богов, развесила масляные лампы, и обернула манговые деревья новой тканью, посвятив ее Сангхе. Когда она умерла, то возродилась в мире Таватимса. Для нее появился большой дворец, окруженный манговой рощей. Там, в окружении множества нимф, она наслаждалась божественным блаженством. Достопочтенный тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по божественным мирам, подошел к ней и спросил…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша манговая роща, восхитительна. На большое расстояние разносится прекрасная музыка, сопровождаемая хором поющих нимф.

Многочисленные золотые светильники постоянно освещают дворец, со всех сторон окруженный фруктовыми деревьями, обернутыми тканью 

Вследствие чего возникла эта манговая роща, это прекрасное и восхитительное место? Почему вы столь красивы? Почему вы живете здесь, и наслаждаетесь всеми этими замечательными вещами, которые дороги вашему сердцу?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая сияет во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«В предыдущей жизни, я была женщиной в мире людей, то построила жилища в окружении манговых деревьев, в дар Сангхе.

Когда строительство было закончено, то на церемонии освящения, я обернула [стволы]  манговых деревьев тканью, также поднеся ее в дар Сангхе.

Я зажгла там светильники, и приготовив прекрасную пищу для монахов, своими руками, с радостью и удовольствием в сердце, я дарила ее Сангхе.

Именно поэтому для меня возникла эта восхитительная манговая роща здесь. На большое расстояние разносится прекрасная музыка, сопровождаемая хором поющих нимф.

И многочисленные золотые светильники постоянно освещают дворец, со всех сторон окруженный фруктовыми деревьями, обернутыми тканью 

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Я рассказала вам, Достопочтенный, какое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь все это великолепие и прекрасное тело, которое сияет во всех направлениях».

----------

sergey (05.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.9 (47) Желтый дворец (Pita-vimana)*

После окончательной ниббаны Благословенного (Будды), когда царь Аджатасатту возвел великую тхупу (ступу, священный памятник) в Раджагахе, поместив туда полученную долю мощей Благословенного (Будды), и во время церемонии освящения, одна мирская последовательница, несла четыре цветка косатаки [чтобы возложить к тхупе], глубоко погрузившись в благоговейные размышления о Благословенном (Будде), и ничего не замечая вокруг. Тогда, встретившаяся на ее пути корова, с молодым теленком, кинулась на нее и убила ее рогами. Она возродилась в небесном мире Таватимса. Сакка (Царь дэвов Таватимсы), проезжая на своей колеснице, спросил ее в таких стихах…

Сакка:

«Дэви, в золотисто-желтом платье, украшенная золотисто-желтыми драгоценностями, помазанный золотисто-желтой сандаловой пастой, и с гирляндами из золотисто-желтых лотосов. 

Дэви с золотисто-желтым дворцом, золотисто-желтыми кроватями, сиденьями и чашами, золотисто-желтыми зонтом, колесницей, лошадьми и веером. 

Какой поступок вы сделали, прекрасная дэви, в прошлом человеческом существовании?» 

Дэви, когда ее спросили, рассказала, что дало такой плод.

Дэви:

«Есть лиана, Достопочтенный, называется косатаки, что горька, и не ценится. Я несла четыре цветка косатаки к тхупе.

С умом полным благоговения к мощам Учителя (Будды), сосредоточив все свое внимание на нем, я не обращала внимания на дорогу. 

Корова убила меня, и я не успела сделать подношение [цветов к тхупе]. Если бы я успела сделать подношение, счастье в результате заслуги, было бы еще большим.

Благодаря этому, о Великий Царь Магхава [58] – слон среди дэвов, оставив человеческое тело, я появилась в вашем мире».

Услышав это, Магхава, повелитель тридцати трех (х10 миллионов дэвов), слон среди дэвов, радующий небо Таватимса, сказал Матали (своему вознице):

«Матали, посмотри на этот прекрасный результат. Разве это не поразительно? Хотя дар, который она собиралась предложить, был очень маленьким, это принесло великий результат. 

Если даже очень маленький дар, с чистым сердцем поднесен Будде или его ученикам, то это приносит огромный результат.

Когда ум полон веры и радости, даже самый малый дар Татхагате, Самопробужденному (Будде) или его ученикам приносит великие заслуги.

Давай Матали, и мы отправимся [к тхупе], чтобы выразить свое почтение мощам Благословенного. Великое счастье и великие заслуги приносит почтение мощей Татхагаты (Будды).

Жив он [Будда], или уже покинул мир, выражение почтения ему, приносит пользу для умов. В результате, существа [склоняющие свой ум к Будде] обретают благое перерождение.

Истинно, Татхагаты возникают для блага многих, так как, совершив заслугу, на небо идут дающие».

Когда это было сказано, Сакка покинул небесную рощу, и в течении семи дней совершал поклонение в храме Culamani [при тхупе]. Через некоторое время, когда Достопочтенный тхера Нарада посещал небеса Таватимса, Сакка рассказал ему в стихах, эту историю. Тхера Нарада пересказал ее составителям [Виманаваттху]. Они включили ее туда.

_______________________________________


58. Эпитет Сакки – Царя дэвов Таватимса.

----------

sergey (06.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.10 (48) Дворец сахарного тростника (Ucchu-vimana)*

Эта история схожа с историей 3.2 о дарительнице сахарного тростника. Но здесь свекровь кинула комом земли (а не ударила стулом), и убила невестку. Из-за этого рассказ был вынесен отдельно.

*4.11 (49) Дворец чествующей (Vandana-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи. В это время несколько монахов, проведя сезон дождей в одном сельском монастыре, и проходили через одно селение на пути в Саваттхи, чтобы приветствовать Благословенного (Будду). Некая женщина встретила их и поприветствовала с величайшим искренним почтением, с умом, исполненным веры и радости, уважения и доброты. После смерти, она возродилась среди дэвов Таватимсы, и Маха Моггаллана спрашивал ее…

Достопочтенный Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Какие заслуги привели к этому счастью?

Какие добродетельные дела вы совершили, когда вы были в человеческом мире, приобретя теперь эту красоту, которая сияет во всех направлениях, и получив все эти замечательные вещи?»

Эта богиня, была восхищена вопросом Араханта Моггалланы, и охотно объяснила, что она сделала, дабы обрести такое большое счастье.

Дэви:

«Когда я жила среди людей в человеческом мире, и однажды, увидев монахов высокой нравственной чистоты, я почтительно поклонилась им в ноги. 

С великим почтением и умом преисполненным радости, я подняла свои сложенные руки к ним.

Благодаря этому благому делу, я родилась очень красивой богиней, и наслаждаюсь этим божественным счастьем, которое радует мое сердце.

Достопочтенный, такое добродетельное дело я сделала, чтобы иметь это прекрасное тело, которое сияет во всех направлениях».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

*4.12 (50) Дворец Раджумалы (Rajjumala-vimana)*

Благословенный (Будда) пребывал в Саваттхи, в роще Джеты. Тогда, в маленькой деревушке Гая жил брахман, который отдал свою дочь замуж за сына брахмана. В новом доме она была очень в низком положении служанки. Свекровь, обладающая авторитетом в доме, с первых дней питала неприязнь к невестке, ругала, оскорбляла и била ее (в одной из прошлых жизней, во времена Будды Кассапы их отношения были испорчены). Как девочка выросла, она стала относится к ней еще хуже. Чтобы хозяйка не таскала ее за волосы, она обрила их. Тогда хозяйка в гневе от того, что она не могла таскать ее за волосы, обвязала ее веревкой, чтобы таскать ее за нее, и запретила ей снимать ее, от того ее прозвали Раджумала. В один из дней, Благословенный (Будда), сидя под деревом, пребывая в состоянии великого сострадания [59], окинул взором мир, и увидел Раджумалу, и ее готовность достичь плода вхождения в поток (sotapana). А несчастная Раджумала, ищущая смерти, взяла кувшин и притворяясь, что пошла за водой, искала дерево, на котором можно было повеситься. Уидев Будду, она с радостью в сердце подумала: «Что если Благословенный (Будда) научит Дхамме, чтобы мои страдания прекратились?» И тогда он позвал ее по имени: «Раджумала». И тогда она почувствовала, как будто на нее пролилась амрита, приблизилась и почтительно поприветствовала Благословенного (Будду). Он научил ее Четырем Истинам, и она достигла плода вхождения в поток (sotapana). После чего она подошла к деревне и села под дерево. Неспособная теперь уничтожить себя, она думала, с терпением, дружелюбием и добротой: «Пускай хозяйка обижает, бьет меня и делает со мной что захочет», и она пошла к дому, набрав воду в кувшин. Хозяин дома стоял у дверей и сказал: «Ты долго ходила за водой, и твое лицо сияет, ты очень сильно изменилась и представляешься мне в совершенно ином виде. Что это?» Она все рассказала ему, и брахман был очень доволен, и пойдя к жене сказал ей: «Не смей больше причинять никакого вреда Раджумале!» Затем он пошел к Благословенному (Будде) и благоговейно пригласил его себе в дом на обед. После обеда он, его жена, невестка и другие члены семьи сели возле Благословенного (Будды), который рассказал им, как все было в той, прежней жизни между женой брахмана и Раджумала, и наставлял их Дхамме. Затем Благословенный (Будда) вернулся в Саваттхи, Брахман назвал Раджумалу своей приемной дочерью, а свекровь с тех пор относилась к ней бережно. Когда Раджумала умерла, она возродилась среди дэвов небес Таватимса. И Достопочтенный Тхера Маха-Моггаллана, путешествуя по небесным мирам, расспросил ее…

Достопочтенный Маха-Моггаллана:

«Дэви, ваша красота сияет во всех направлениях, подобно яркой звезде, по имени Осадхи.

Когда вы танцуете, от всех ваших конечностей струятся прекрасные звуки, приятные слуху.

Когда вы танцуете, от всех ваших конечностей развеваются прекрасные запахи, сладкие восхитительные ароматы.

Во время каждого покачивания вашего тела, украшения, вплетенные в ваши волосы, издают прекрасные звуки, подобные симфонии пяти инструментов.

Также ваши серьги, дрожащие на ветру, издают звуки, подобные симфонии пяти инструментов.

И сладкий аромат этих восхитительных гирлянд на вашей голове, разносится во всех направлениях, подобно аромату цветов дерева манджусака.

Вы вдыхаете этот сладкий аромат, вы видите неземную красоту. Скажите Деви, какие благие дела дали такой плод?»

Так спросил Достопочтенный, и деви, рассказала о ее предыдущей жизни, объясняя это в стихах…

Деви:

«В прошлом я была девушкой-служанкой в доме брахмана в Гая, с малыми заслугами, неудачливой, я был известна как Раджумала.

Не вынеся насилия, ударов и угроз, я взяла кувшин, и выйдя из дома пошла за водой.

Бросив кувшин подальше от дороги, я вошла в лесные заросли, и думала: «Вот я умру, какой смысл в жизни для меня?»

Сделав на веревке петлю и повесив ее на дерево, я оглянулась: «Кто же обитает здесь в лесу?»

Я увидела там Само-Пробужденного (Будду) – Мудреца, сострадательного по отношению ко всем в мире, сидящего у корней дерева, созерцающего, и не имеющего ни капли страха.

Тогда у меня возникло чудесное, поразительное волнение: «Кто же это обитает в лесу: человек или дева?»

Когда я подошла ближе, меня охватили безмятежность и восторг, глядя на него я испытала спокойствие и умиротворение, поняв: «Это не простой человек». 

Охраняющий чувства, пребывающий в созерцании, не имеющий заблуждений, – это должно быть Пробужденный (Будда), дружелюбный по отношению ко всему миру.

Как льва, вызывающего страх и трепет, обитающего в своей неприступной пещере, как цветок Удумбара – такая же редкая возможность увидеть.

Благословенный (Будда) позвал меня: «Раджумала», мягкими словами сказал мне: «Иди к Татхагате (Будде) для убежища».

Когда я услышала его голос, нежный, выразительный, сладкий, мягкий, чуткий и прекрасный, то все мое горе рассеялось.

Татхагата (Будда), сострадательный по отношению ко всем мире, зная, что мой ум был гибким, имел веру и был чистым, сказал мне:

«Это – страдание. Это – источник страдания. Это – прекращение страданий. Это –ведущий в бессмертие прямой путь».

Твердо укоренившись в Истине, открытой Сострадательным (Буддой), я пришла к пониманию бессмертного, покоя, ниббаны, неизменного состояния.

И я, твердо укоренившись в вере, проникла в понимание и обрела непоколебимое видение (Дхаммы), став дочерью Пробужденного (Будды) [60].

И (теперь) я наслаждаюсь. Я играю, я радуюсь, не испытывая страха и угрозы ни с чьей стороны. Я ношу божественные одежды, как гирлянды, я пью сладкий (нектар), питающий меня.

Шестьдесят тысяч музыкальных инструментов играют, чтобы разбудить меня от моего сна. Многие боги, таких, как Аламба, Гаггара, Бхима, Садхувадин, Самсая, Поккара и Супасса и многие богини, такие как Винамоккха, Нанда, Сунанда, Сонадинна, Сучимита. 

Аламбуса, Миссакеси, Пундарика, Энипасса, Супасса, Субхадда и Мудувадини развлекают меня, играя музыку. Они являются ко мне, когда я захочу, и радуют меня, говоря: «Давайте петь и танцевать!»

Только те, кто совершал добродетельные поступки, могут наслаждаться этим небесным садом Нандана в беспечальном мире Таватимса [Небеса Тридцати Трех]. 

Но не те, кто не совершал добродетельных поступков. Творящие добро – наслаждаются счастьем, и в этой жизни и в следующей. Но творящие зло – получают несчастье, и в этой жизни, и в следующей.

Любой, кто хочет присоединиться к нам в мире Таватимса, должен сделать много добрых дел. Только те, кто совершают добродетельные поступки, перерождаются на небесах и наслаждаются божественными развлечениями.

Татхагаты (Будды), действительно возникают ради благополучия многих, достойные даров, источники в области заслуг. Совершающие заслуги дарители, радуются на небесах».
____________________________

59. Распространяя свой ум, пребывающий в состоянии великого сострадания (одна из брахма-вихар) на определенную территорию.

60. Став одной из Арьев.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

Закончен перевод первой части "Женские обители", состоящей из четырех глав.

Окончательные версии с исправлениями:

1. https://www.proza.ru/2016/09/25/228
2. https://www.proza.ru/2016/10/20/224
3. https://www.proza.ru/2017/04/22/1156
4. https://www.proza.ru/2017/10/07/2232

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [
> «Рассказы о небесных обителях» – шестая книга Кхуддака Никаи Палийского Канона (Типитаки). Сборник, объединяющий 85 историй, в которых описаны встречи с божествами, живущими в виманах [1]. Книга состоит из двух частей: «Женские обители», которая включает в себя четыре главы, и «Мужские обители», которая состоит из трех глав.


Подыму ка эти прекрасные переводы прекрасных текстов, а заодно и задам автору переводов вопрос (связано с обсуждением в другой теме(в том числе и с автором перевода)) :

Надеюсь вот здесь Вы всё верно написали ?
Это Вами переведенное - именно Типитака ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Подыму ка эти прекрасные переводы прекрасных текстов, а заодно и задам автору переводов вопрос (связано с обсуждением в другой теме(в том числе и с автором перевода)) :
> 
> Надеюсь вот здесь Вы всё верно написали ?
> Это Вами переведенное - именно Типитака ?


В Палийский Канон (Кхуддака Никаю) входят только стихотворные строфы. Прозаические истории в Канон *не входят*. 
Виманаваттху - это довольно поздний текст, появившийся спустя 100-300 лет, после ухода Будды, комментарии появились еще позже, возможно уже на Ланке. Это назидательные истории о пользе нравственности и щедрости, похожие на джатаки. Джатак изначально тоже было немного, и это были назидательные, аллегорические истории в стихах. Со временем их насочиняли несколько сотен, и снабдили пространными прозаическими комментариями. И Джатака, и рассказы из Виманаваттху, для меня не являются авторитетными текстами, скорее это буддийский фольклор, и представляют исторический интерес, как литературный памятник. 

За перевод я взялся, просто из интереса попробовать себя в этом деле (языками я не владею, доводил машинный перевод со словарями, поэтому процесс очень трудоемкий). Сначала мне попался сайт лишь со стихами из Канона, объем был небольшим, текст не сложным. Но переведя стихи первой главы, я обнаружил сайт, с переводом на английский еще и комментариев. Решил перевести и их, но объем текста при этом увеличился в разы. Пока нет интереса к дальнейшему переводу (второй части).

----------

